#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-11
<ara> morning :-)
<jpds> Good morning ara
<ara> morning jpds
<davmor2> Morning everyone.... How's things?
<schwuk> Morning
<davmor2> morning nand
<nand> davmor2: mooorning!
<davmor2> schwuk: you about?
<schwuk> davmor2: yup
<vadi2> Hi, I have a test case where I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and Ubuntu's GDM got broken. I reported a bug, but nobody's replied for several days now, and I don't know what to do - the laptop is hosed, it can't do anything. But if I try to reinstall / install again, won't I be later asked to provide more info on the bug etc?
<persia> vadi2: Which bug?
<vadi2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/256452
<persia> vadi2: Join me in #ubuntu-bugs, and let's see if we can get this bug triaged (I don't know much about GDM)
<persia> vadi2: As you see, that's often the best way if you need to reformat or reinstall :)
<vadi2> Okay thanks, I'll go there directly in the future
<persia> Don't use it for every test bug (or people may stop listening), but it's good for test cases, etc. where you don't know what information you need to include.
<vadi2> Will do
<asac> hi
<asac> daily liveCDs?
<asac> currently usable? which link should I include in NM announcement?
<davmor2> asac: is this the nm announcement that has gone out twice?
<asac> davmor2: right ;)
<asac> i dont know why my blog duplicated the entry
<asac> i removed the second psot and hope that planet.ubuntu notices this
<davmor2> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20080811/
<davmor2> and then choose the 32bit or 64 bit cd
<asac> davmor2: ok. is NM 0.7 on those already?
<davmor2> I'm about to test that it works on a standard install.
<asac> it entered the archive on thursday... so i guess yes?
<davmor2> 2 secs I'll tell you
<asac> thx
<asac> davmor2: is there no link to "latest-daily" ?
<davmor2> asac: there is
<asac> anyway. i think ill just post the top level dir
<asac> e.g. http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<davmor2> you can just link to the current folder but it is always going to be a day behind in reality
<asac> davmor2: ok. let me know if NM is on that disc please ;)
<asac> then i'll hit "save/send"
<davmor2> booting now
<davmor2> asac: hang on issue with live I'll ping you in a second
<davmor2> that's okay seems to be working this time.  Phew
<davmor2> asac: 20080811 has indeed got NM applet 0.7.0
<davmor2> is there anything else you need asac?
<asac> davmor2: good
<asac> and the network-manager package likewise i guess?
<asac> davmor2: ?
<davmor2> asac: everything with network-manager in is 0.7~~svn something
<asac> ok great
<davmor2> np's
<stgraber> asac: hmm, is it known that nm0.7 doesn't use /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf ?
<stgraber> it breaks my setup here as I need to set some flags to get the right IP and force the domain name
<asac> stgraber: i think its known ... though it just runs dhclient
<asac> stgraber: please file a bug ;)
<asac> (with 0.7 in the summary so i can better filter them out)
<stgraber> asac: it uses dhclient but not /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<stgraber> /sbin/dhclient -d -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action -pf /var/run/dhclient-eth0.pid -lf /var/run/dhclient-eth0.lease -cf /var/run/nm-dhclient-eth0.conf eth0
<stgraber> it uses -cf /var/run/nm-dhclient-eth0.conf instead :(
<stgraber> ok, will file a bug
<asac> whats in the /var/run conf?
<persia> Note that /var/run isn't guaranteed across reboots: the source configuration is likely somewhere else.
<persia> Err, actually, specificially /var/run is guaranteed *not* to be stored across reboots.
<stgraber> asac: nm-dhclient-eth0.conf is empty
<stgraber> asac: I'll file a bug report in an hour or so (when I have time)
<davmor2> stgraber: can you quickly confirm bug 256989
<stgraber> sure, looking at it
<stgraber> oh, you have it on standard hardware too ?
<stgraber> I thought it was a VM only one
<davmor2> no
<davmor2> two different sets of hw too
<asac> stgraber: maybe try the latest from ~network-manager PPA
<asac> its a mroe recent snapshot and probably has a bunch of bugs fixed
<stgraber> ok, confirmed
<stgraber> ok, will give it a try later
<asac> cool
<davmor2> asac: I don't have 3g so can't check :(
<asac> davmor2: you can check other connectivity things
<davmor2> they seem alright 0.7.0 has been in for a few days and I've been smoke testing daily
<asac> like: static ip, dhcp with manual nameserver, dhcp,
<asac> wireless
<asac> and system-settings
<asac> (which should work without applet)
<davmor2> asac: not wireless I got to use ndis for mine and it's not connecting up at the moment but that could be an issue with ndis but wired works fine
<davmor2> I can try a live cd in my wifes Ubuntu/dell and see it that works :)
<davmor2> stgraber: can you also try an oem install of Kubuntu and see if it works fine till you restart for end user?
<davmor2> bug 251634
<davmor2> bot is dead :(
<jpds> No, I don't think I set it to look up bug things.
<jpds> ubot5: bug 251634
<davmor2> shame that was a useful feature :)
<jpds> It just needs to be properly configured.
<davmor2> stgraber: ping
<pitti> hi
<davmor2> hello :)
<pitti> did anyone happen to test today's desktop CDs? They just hang for me on starting X, but I haven't done any debugging yet
<davmor2> pitti on live?
<pitti> yes
<davmor2> It happened once so I rebooted every time I tried after that it worked fine
<davmor2> pitti I can try again for you if you want?  Are you on vm though?
<pitti> davmor2: I tried in vmware (amd64 CD) and kvm (i386 CD) on two different computers
<pitti> will test on real iron tomorrow, but can't do today
<davmor2> Might be vm issue we've had a few
<davmor2> I can test on hw again for you if you want
<pitti> that would be great
<davmor2> 2 ticks
<davmor2> pitti: desktop up and running slowly but up and running
<pitti> davmor2: ah, thanks; could you try something for me, please?
<davmor2> yes
<pitti> davmor2: please open a Terminal and do "ls -l /proc/$$/exe"
<pitti> davmor2: what's the result, "/bin/bash"?
<davmor2> /proc/7698/exe -> /bin/bash
<pitti> yay
<pitti> that means that this unionfs bug doesn't apply to aufs, and we can drop that mono hack
<pitti> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> anything else while it up and running?
<davmor2> pitti: ^
<pitti> davmor2: not now, thanks a lot!
<davmor2> No probs
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-12
<davmor2> Morning everybody
<cody-somerville> Morning
<maddin> hi
<maddin> does anybody know how to mount sfs-volumes derived from dynamic windows volumes under ubuntu ?
<maddin> i googled a lot, but couldn't find a real solution
<cody-somerville> I have no idea what a sfs-volume is
<davmor2> cody-somerville: Simple File Sharing in xp etc
<davmor2> maddin: Is it an xp drive or vista
<davmor2> Damn it alternate's are screwed again :(
<maddin> davorm2: it's an xp drive
<maddin>  davorm2: a volume containing 2 hdds, created with xp
<davmor2> maddin: sorry then I don't think there is an easy way to mount it :(  There are several links in the forums but all seem to work on single drives
<maddin> davorm2: yes, that's my problem :) ... I thought, maybe someone here's got an acceptable solution :-/
<maddin> I currently don't have a large hdd to copy my data, so I cant use my share with ubuntu
<maddin> on the other hand : I couldn't find a good software for xp to mount linux-lvms rw
<maddin> so I have to stick to xp to access my volume...I don't really like that
<maddin> :(
<pitti> hi all
<pitti> I just built updated ubuntu alternates, which should now fix the grub error on installation, and are not oversized any more
<pitti> happy testing!
 * pitti grabs the amd64 one
<ara> has anyone been able to install the alternate in a vbox machine?
<davmor2> ara: alt was scrap
<davmor2> you need 20080812.1 for a working version
<ara> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> np's
<davmor2> ara: it's been dead since the weekend
<ara> i will download the new version and check again
<davmor2> if you hold off dling it though I'm just confirming that the grub error is fixed
<davmor2> shouldn't be more than 5 minutes
<ara> davmor2: thanks, ill wait for you
<davmor2> ara: it's working fine now on hw
<ara> davmor2: ok, i will download it and try it in vbox
<ara> davmor2: thanks again
<davmor2> ara: Np's
<cgregan> ogasawara: ping
<ogasawara> cgregan: pong
<cgregan> quick question about our perl script. How can I make it add a space between tables when it forms the wiki output?
<ogasawara> cgregan: i'll take a peek in a sec, in the middle of kernel team call
<cgregan> ok
<cgregan> thanks
<ogasawara> cgregan: just checked in a small fix for adding a space between the tables in the wiki output
<ogasawara> cgregan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~canonical-qa/canonical-qa-tracking/main/revision/120
<cgregan> ﻿ogasawara: Oh...sweet thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-13
<davmor2> Morning Everyone
<pitti> good morning all
<pitti> alternates are up
<pitti> lives didn't build, I fixed that and will build new desktops ASAP
<pitti> kubuntu alternates fail to install ATM, working on that
<davmor2> pitti: is that the bug I picked up yesterday?
<pitti> davmor2: yes, the xine-lib/libavcodec51 issue
<davmor2> okay cool :)
<pitti> davmor2: I analyzed the situation and found an easy (but not quite correct) solution
<davmor2> :D
<pitti> will upload it soon, and inform siretart and Riddel (whom I cannot reach ATM)
<davmor2> lol
<davmor2> fancy having akademy during a release cycle hey ;)
<pitti> and debconf
<davmor2> pitti: so effectively we got ubuntu and xub alts to test and edubuntu addon
<pitti> yes, I keep http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all up to date as we go
<davmor2> pitti: Okay cool :)
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20080813.1/ just coming in
<pitti> I'd like to do/get feedback on a first smoketest before I add it to the tracker
 * pitti downloads the i386 one and tests
<pitti> oh, and I'll check the build log first
<pitti> the last couple of days, the live CD wasn't current due to some problems
<davmor2> Ah
<pitti> argh, seems it still failed
<davmor2> pitti: so what version of live was I using with no problems yesterday then?
<pitti> that was 20080808
<davmor2> pitti: So even though it said it was 20080812 it wasn't?
<pitti> right, but the live system on it was from August 08
<davmor2> Right with you :)
<pitti> I'll poke
<davmor2> pitti: have you tested 64bit and 32 bit?
<pitti> davmor2: I just tested the amd64 alternate ubuntu so far
<davmor2> I only get the gvfsd-trash issue on 32 bit :/  don't know if it is relevant
<pitti> I got it, too
<pitti> might just be a coincidence
<davmor2> oh okay.  Can you get the valgrind thing working on that?  When I tried it just stopped the trashcan appearing and and I got no log files at all :(
<pitti> still busy with getting working desktop CDs and kubuntu alternates, then I'll look into that
<davmor2> pitti: No probs I'm just running through the installs anyway
<pitti> davmor2: btw, do you keep track of what you tested on the iso tracker?
<pitti> ah, saw your alternate i386 result
<pitti> \o/ fresh live CDs
<davmor2> do they work though pitti?
<pitti> that's what I'm going to find out now, rsyncing :)
<pitti> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20080813.2/
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> ping me if they do I'll run the rsync script
<pitti> just rsync it now
<pitti> then the next rsync will be much faster
<pitti> we won't do big changes any more
<pitti> and a lot changed since last Sunday, new kernel and all that
<davmor2> pitti: I've already sync to this morning images It's the first thing I do.  The script we have syncs all the isos
<pitti> right, but since they were identical the last 5 days, it didn't do anything :)
<davmor2> :)
<davmor2> syncing now :)
<davmor2> pitti: I should get most of the Ubuntu alternate tests done for when the lives are ready anyway :)
<pitti> rocking
<pitti> live system starts fine for me
<davmor2> cool :)
<davmor2> that's auto resize done next
<ara> davmor2: ping
<pitti> kubuntu alternates up, they should work now
 * pitti knocks on wood
<pitti> testing urgently needed
<ara> pitti: ok i'll take it
<ara> pitti: one question
<pitti> ara: thanks
<ara> pitti: do yo know if is it working in vbox?
<pitti> ara: no idea, sorry
<ara> pitti: ok, ill try
<pitti> I am testing desktops in VMWare (amd64) and kvm (i86)
<pitti> that works fine so far
<ara> pitti: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20080813.1/?
<pitti> ara: yes, I just added them to the iso tracker
<pitti> ouch, my amd64 desktop ubuntu installation doesn't boot
<pitti> so the desktop CDs are busted :(
<ara> pitti: all of them?
<pitti> anyway, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20080813.1/ is finished
<pitti> so testing the live system and installation is still appreciated
<pitti> ara: bug 68252
<pitti> (I used that old one, it shows the exact same problem)
<pitti> ara: maybe it doesn't affect kubuntu for some strange coincidence
<ara> pitti: ok, i will test it anyway, but will start downloading the live cd anyway
<pitti> ara: you can boot the installed system, but it requires changing the root= parameter in the grub menu
<ara> hey cr3 cgregan
<cgregan> Hello ara
<ara> it is so hot this afternoon, here in malaga
<davmor2> ara: jammie git it miserable here
<pitti> I filed it as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/257580
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 257580 in ubiquity "desktop install does not install fstab, causing boot failure" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> ara: ^ please confirm or deny with Kubuntu
<ara> pitti: ok, i am downloading the iso now. i will update the lp report when done
<cr3> ara: hey there
<davmor2> pitti: bloody oem mode is screwed
<pitti> ?
<davmor2> pitti: try an oem mode install the first part works fine when you reboot to setup an new user it just goes back into oem mode :(
<pitti> davmor2: can you please file a bug about it, and attach the logs? (also mention whether it's desktop or alternate)
<davmor2> pitti: yes will do
<davmor2> pitti: two different faults 32bit locks up on end user map.  and 64bit does get there at all.  64bit has no oem-log file which is strange and most of the other logs are empty :(
<pitti> davmor2: what is the "end user map"?
<davmor2> pitti: to select time zone for end user
<pitti> ah, the timezone map
<davmor2> yes put the one for the end user after you have hit the reboot from oem mode
<davmor2> pitti: bug 257590
<davmor2> is the 64 bit
<davmor2> Can some one do an oem install from ubuntu alternate cd please
<pitti> davmor2: thanks a lot; please make sure to add that bug to the bug list in the iso tracker, then we have everything on one place
<davmor2> yeah will do I think the other on 32 bit may related to bug 251741 but I could be wrong
<pitti> I'll try an OEM install on desktop
<pitti> davmor2: oh, hang on
<pitti> davmor2: ah, you tested with alternate, right?
<davmor2> yes
<pitti> on desktops, it sounded like bug 250506
<pitti> ok, doing desktop oem i386 test
<davmor2> pitti: I thought that was just the inability to reboot/shutdown it only logs out?
<pitti> right, it is
<davmor2> ah right you get that on alternate too but it's a bug under repair and should be fixed by alpha 5 I think
<davmor2> moving on any way
<pitti> davmor2: can you please add your current results to the tracker, so that I can see which CDs have good coverage, and which need more testing?
<ara> kubuntu alternate i386 failed on manual partitioning
<ara> I will report a bug
<pitti> ara: symptoms?
<davmor2> pitti:  up I've done alt 32 and 64bit ubuntu
<davmor2> pitti: just testing encrypted and then I'll move onto live
<ara> pitti: when installing packages it just fails. install of the base system went ok
<ara> pitti: i think it was installing taskel when it failed
<pitti> ara: anything in alt+f4? did it happen to stumble over libxine-something?
<ara> pitti: not sure, i will create the bug with the logs attached and will try to provide more info
<pitti> ara: thanks, I'll have a look at it
<ara> pitti: yes, the logs say something about libxine1-ffmpeg having unmet dependencies
<pitti> ara: argh, I thought/hoped I fixed that this morning
<ara> pitti: :(
<ara> do I log it? or it is already logged?
<pitti> ara: which version of libxine1-plugins does it (want to) install?
<pitti> ara: I am not aware of a existing bug report; if you find one, please tell me
<pitti> ara: i386 or amd64?
<ara> pitti: i386
<pitti> hm, the CD has the latest version
<pitti> so it seems that fix didn't quite work yet
<davmor2> pitti: there isn't one I think Riddell was going to look into it so he said leave it with him and you said you got it too IIRC
<ara> pitti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/257611
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 257611 in debian-installer "[intrepid] Kubuntu alternate i386 install fails (manual partitioning)" [Undecided,New]
<pitti> ara: thanks, will think about it
<jpds> davmor2: Funny, bug # works when the link is specified...
<davmor2> jpds: it's just knacker shot the bot now and put it out of it's misery ;)
<davmor2> pitti: encrypted drive screw due to usplash
<pitti> davmor2: known; it works to ctrl+alt+f1 and enter the password
<pitti> or boot without usplash
<davmor2> okay cool :)
<pitti> ara: ah, I think I go ti
<pitti> it
<ara> pitti: cool, do you need any other info
<ara> ?
<pitti> ara: no
<davmor2> pitti: that's working now I removed splash from the kernel line
<pitti> ara: if we are lucky, that doesn't affect the desktops
<pitti> ara: I pull the kubuntu alternates from the tracker
<ara> pitti: ok
<pitti> ara: fix uploaded, will take some 2 hours until new CDs are available
<ara> pitti: i am testing now the desktop cd
<davmor2> pitti: it didn't the other day right moving on to lives
<davmor2> pitti: I'll do kubuntu live now as ubuntu live seems to have some work done on it
<pitti> davmor2: yes, please
<davmor2> pitti: ubuntu alt is almost entirely complete now anyway only expert left I think
<pitti> davmor2: don't worry too much about expert
<davmor2> I'm not
<pitti> davmor2: no other fatal failures except the OEM setup loop?
<davmor2> no only 32bit and 64bit oem with different faults
<davmor2> Enln said that i386 manual failed for him but worked fine for me
<pitti> ok, so 'good enough' for alpha-4, with the OEM caveat
<davmor2> pitti:  should be I'll test ltsp and rescue tomorrow when the pressure is back off
<davmor2> pitti: unless there has been a massive fix go in place I'm expecting oem mode to fail on Kubuntu too
<davmor2> pitti: Riddell has just confirmed that the oem issue hasn't been fixed so I'll skip it till tomorrow
<pitti> ok
<pitti> oem on desktops is broken as well
<davmor2> pitti: yes kubuntu's has been for a couple of weeks IIRC
<pitti> I mean the loop issue
<davmor2> pitti: yes Kubuntu does something similar too so that is all the oem installs screwed :(
<ara> pitti: i have confirmed that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/257580 is also happening for kubuntu live cd
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 257580 in ubiquity "desktop install does not install fstab, causing boot failure" [Critical,Confirmed]
<davmor2> pitti: Kubuntu live installs seem to stop at 82% scanning mirror.
<pitti> davmor2: do you see something helpful in /var/log/syslog ?
<davmor2> looking now
<pitti> davmor2: well, desktop installs are busted anyway
<pitti> davmor2: I guess I have to release alpha-4 without desktops at this rate
<pitti> both our installer gurus are on conferences
<davmor2> I know it's bloody typical isn't it :)
<davmor2> pitti: there's a debug log in the installer file that's kinda weird a whole bunch of QSocketNotifier: invalid socket 15 and type *
<pitti> davmor2: feel free to report as a bug as well, unless there is one already
<davmor2> just gonna see if riddell is still on line
<davmor2> pitti: it just sprang back into life
<pitti> could it have been a temporary network glitch?
<davmor2> stgraber: is there a meeting this week?
<davmor2> pitti: Kub desktop is installed and running fine :)  on 32 and 64 just the stall while scanning the mirror
<sbeattie> davmor2: how did the usplash fail w/crypt lvm?
<davmor2> printing doesn't work but that is because 0.11 of printer-config-kde isn't in
<davmor2> sbeattie: usplash simply isn't working properly full stop.  So you can't enter in your pass word it is know though
 * davmor2 is getting tired
<sbeattie> on xubuntu alt i386 w/lvmcrypt I get a warning after entering the key that cryptsetup failed to set up lvm device, but it appears to be lying, because it successfully boots beyond that.
<davmor2> sbeattie: with this you get nothing.  If you remove the splash from the kernel line thought you get asked for the password and it carries on fine
<sbeattie> Hunh. it worked with a xubuntu alt install under kvm.
<pitti> davmor2: with manually setting root= in grub? or does your root partition just happen to be /dev/hda1?
<pitti> davmor2: you can enter your password, you just have to do it blindly (FYI)
<pitti> sbeattie: confirmed, the "failed to set up lvm" is a red herring
<pitti> sbeattie: kvm's graphic card works with uplash, yes, but e. g. not my intel card
<sbeattie> ah
<davmor2> pitti: I just did a whole drive encryption and it worked
<davmor2> pitti: I couldn't enter my password until I changed screen it simply failed to do anything if I tried on the splash screen
<pitti> davmor2: oh, you actually see a splash screen? I only see red-white stripes, and it stays in text mode
<sbeattie> oops: http://paste.ubuntu.com/37193/
<pitti> which is why I can do ctrl+alt+f1 and enter it there
<davmor2> pitti: no the screen is blank all together.  If I hit alt+ctrl+f1 I get the red and white
<pitti> sbeattie: the actual oops should be a little above that?
<pitti> davmor2: ah, so that's the same problem
<davmor2> yes
<pitti> davmor2: anyway, known issue, the kernel team is on it
<pitti> and we won't fix it for a4
<davmor2> pitti: the removal of splash gets rid of the red and white too so you can see properly and everything :)
<pitti> I know, yes
<sbeattie> pitti: that's all I have in /var/log/messages, let me check dmesg
<sbeattie> ah Soft CPU lockup
<pitti> ah, ok
<pitti> that's not too scary then
<sbeattie> yeah, that could certainly be a kvm quirk
<sbeattie> (ugh, cups apparmor profiles need to be updated for intrepid)
<pitti> yep, bug assigned to me
<pitti> (cups apparmor)
<davmor2> Anyone is there a meeting tonight?
<ara> QA team meeting now at #ubuntu-meeting
<sbeattie> well, it's a bit goofy that cups wants ipx, appletalk, ecotalk et al networking \8
<davmor2> sbeattie: cups is owned by apple why wouldn't they want there stuff in?
<pitti> there: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20080813.2/
<pitti> testing this heavily appreciated, it should really work now
<ara_> pitti: i will start downloading today, but will test it tomorrow, if no one has done it before
<pitti> I pulled the desktop CDs from the tracker
<pitti> we'll rebuild due to bug 257580
<pitti> anyone awake?
<pitti> new desktop CDs building now
<pitti> but since I'm about to crash now, I'll add them to the tracker already
<pitti> and get up a little earlier in the morning
<pitti> sbeattie: would you be able to update the tracker in an hour or so?
<sbeattie> sure, I can do that.
<pitti> great, thanks
<sbeattie> no problem. Go get some rest.
<pitti> sbeattie: ubuntu shuold be ready in some 45 minutes, kubuntu in some 90
<pitti> thanks!
<davmor2> more new ones?
<davmor2> pitti: you still up?
<sbeattie> davmor2: I just updated the ubuntu live cd builds in tracker, hopefully they address 257580
<davmor2> mah didn't effect me any way ;)
<davmor2> sbeattie: so there's another bunch of iso's are they up yet do you know?
<sbeattie> yeah, build 20080813.3 is up, at least if cdimage.ubuntu.com is to be believed.
<sbeattie> that's just ubuntu livecds that have been updated, though.
<sbeattie> kubuntu should be coming.
<stgraber> hey there
<davmor2> sbeattie: I'll leave it till the morning now knackered
<davmor2> stgraber: so is this move to Canada a work thing, or university, or what?
<sbeattie> davmor2: no worries
<davmor2> right bed I'm knacker
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-14
<TheMuso> Is anybody else able to boot the latest ubuntu amd64 intrepid daily in kvm under hardy?
<pitti> Good morning
<mathiaz> hie pitti !
<pitti> hey mathiaz, how are you?
<pitti> so, ubuntu desktops look good now, thank $DEITY
<pitti> anyone who could test kubuntu desktops and alternate?
<pitti> ara: good morning
<mathiaz> pitti: good - about to go to bed now :D
<ara> pitti: morning
<pitti> ara: do you have some time to give a spin to the kubuntu CDs?
<ara> yes, I'll give them a try :-)
<mathiaz> pitti: I've left you some failing test cases for the ubuntu-server isos
<pitti> rsync should be quick, there wasn't a lot of change size-wise
<mathiaz> pitti: the print-server task doesn't install cups :/
<pitti> mathiaz: noticed
<pitti> mathiaz: however, that's the only bug which is noted in the iso tracker, are there more?
<mathiaz> pitti: not that I know of
<mathiaz> pitti: I've just run all of the Test Cases
<pitti> ara: thanks
<mathiaz> pitti: I don't think it's a blocker for alpha4 though
<pitti> mathiaz: no, I'll add it to the caveats of the release notes
<davmor2> pitti: are the iso's okay?
<davmor2> Morning Everybody
<ara> davmor2, pitti: i have tested kubuntu live and it looks good
<ara> davmor2, pitti: i will test now the alternate
<pitti> ara: *hug* finally
<pitti> ara: can you please put your results into the tracker, for a general overview?
<ara> sure
<ara> pitti: ^
<pitti> ara: thanks
<davmor2> pitti: I think the best attack now is to blitz test.  That is one install test per cd version.  Ie live whole disc, alt manual partition until all the test cases are covered and then hit the missing ones after so at least the release can go out on time.  What do you think?
<pitti> davmor2: sounds good
<pitti> davmor2: we had pretty good coverage with yesterday's images, so we don't need to exercise all variants again
<davmor2> cool :)
<davmor2> pitti: what's the issue with Xub desktop?
<pitti> davmor2: the CDs fail to build for an unknown reason
<pitti> haven't had time yet to track down
<davmor2> pitti:   okay np's just saw it was missing :)
<davmor2> I'm going to take Xub64 alt and Ubu64 desktop if no one else is?
<pitti> I'm not
<pitti> looking at xubuntu desktop builds ATM
<pitti> aaah, xubuntu live CDs!
<pitti> unfortunately still with the old ubiquity, refreshing
<pitti> davmor2: working xubuntu lives ETA 1 hour
<davmor2> no probs pitti ping me when they are up and I'll re-sync
<pitti> davmor2: done: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20080814.1/
<davmor2> pitti: cool :)
<davmor2> ara: how are the Kubuntu cd's looking now?
<ara> davmor2: so far, so good
<davmor2> ara: Cool we might get there yet :)
<ara> davmor2: i have tested the installation (manual partitioning) of the live & the alternate i386 cds
<ara> and it went well
<davmor2> cool :)
<ara> davmor2: i have to switch to other tasks now :-(
<davmor2> np's :)
<pitti> davmor2: did you happen to have done a xubuntu desktop test already?
<pitti> I am preparing the release now
<davmor2> no sync is still running
<pitti> ok; well, I can always update it again if it's horribly broken
<davmor2> not long now and then I'll test it
 * pitti hugs davmor2
<davmor2> pitti: start on the Xub desktop
<pitti> \o/
<davmor2> Xubuntu seems to have an Ubuntu usplash?
<davmor2> cody-somerville: ^
<davmor2> pitti: the live part seems okay install at 28% percent so fingers crossed
 * pitti -> off for a bit, bbl
<davmor2> pitti: Xub seems okay YAY \o/
<davmor2> just burning xub 32 bit
<cody-somerville> :-)
<pitti> davmor2: thanks!
<pitti> so, most CDs have coverage now
<pitti> remaining 0/x ones are kubuntu amd64 desktop/alternate
<pitti> anyone on those?
<pitti> if not, not the end of the world, we did test them yesterday, and then we just had the ubiquity fix
<davmor2> I'll test it after
<davmor2> pitti: Right burning it now
<pitti> davmor2: you rock
<davmor2> edubuntu will be the only system not tested I'll ping stgraber to see if he can fire them off tonight
<pitti> I think we have to release them "blindly"
<pitti> not much we can do, I plan to release in some 2 hours
<davmor2> right I'll fire off this last test on xub and then do a kubuntu 64 bit one so all have at least one test case
<davmor2> pitti: kubuntu installing now :)
<stgraber> I don't have an intrepid testvm around
<stgraber> so can't test edubuntu now
<stgraber> but anyone with ubuntu installed can just use the CD-Rom
<stgraber> the testcase is easy and won't take long
<stgraber> it's just disabling the network and try installing all packages from the cd-rom
<davmor2> stgraber: np's I'll cover it quickly shortly
<stgraber> for alpha-3 due to the recommends, some packages had to be downloaded from Internet but we releassed it anyway (better than nothing)
<pitti> stgraber: if you don't have http apt sources, it shuold still work, though
<stgraber> pitti: indeed
<pitti> and if you do, networkless apt-get update will freak out anyway, I think
<davmor2> pitti: Kubuntu installed :) no issues that aren't already known
<pitti> davmor2: *phew*
<pitti> davmor2: ok, I think we have sufficient coverage now
<pitti> the main thing I'm blocking on is someone to try out the torrents
<davmor2> stgraber: already did
<pitti> although I could try that on my server, is there a working BitTotrent CLI?
<stgraber> pitti: bittorrent or bittornado
<stgraber> pitti: then use btdownloadcurses
<pitti> right, installing bittornado on my server now (Debian Etch)
<pitti> alpha-4 released!!
<pitti> thanks to all testers, in particular davmor2!
<ara> pitti: cool, congrats!
<cr3> pitti: thanks for the email!
<pitti> thanks to you, too, ara
<pitti> hey cr3
<davmor2> YAY \o/ hugs pitti job well done :)
<bdmurray> stgraber: what revision of of py-lp-b are you running?
<bdmurray> stgraber: If it is 139 please talk to me about upgrading
<soren> Anyone still on hardy and wants to test a kvm fix for me? It's supposed to fix X in Intrepid guests.
<soren> I'll take that as a resounding "no", shall I? :)
<stgraber> bdmurray: no idea, sysadmins do the upgrade from time to time ...
<stgraber> soren: -ENOHARDY sorry
<bdmurray> stgraber: okay, I think it really could use an upgrade
<soren> stgraber: No worries :) I'll find another poor sucker I can lure into my net.
<bdmurray> stgraber: also would some script be looking for the 'ubuntu-iso-tests' project on launchpad?
<stgraber> bdmurray: ok, just asked for an update in #canonical-sysadmins
<stgraber> bdmurray: dl-iso ?
<bdmurray> stgraber: there are some OOPS reports on launchpad of a py-lp-b script trying to go to the 'ubuntu-iso-tests' project which doesn't exist
<bdmurray> stgraber: it looks like the same 139 revision of py-lp-b to me
<bdmurray> stgraber: so if you could you see if that is you it'd be quite helpful
<bdmurray> soren: is bug 257887 kvm or ubiquity?
<soren> No ubottu in here?
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/257887
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 257887 in ubuntu "intrepid installer fails to format/mount partitions on virtio disks" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> well, that's silly
<soren> bdmurray: Good question. I'd need to look closer to be sure. it could also be the kernel or udev. :)
<soren> The reporter is a kvm developer, FWIW.
<bdmurray> soren: okay, I'll leave it in your hands then
<persia> soren: What test do you need?  I have hardy on a VMX system.
<soren> persia: Too late. dholbach tested it for me. Thanks, though.
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-15
<davmor2> morning everybody
<stgraber> moin
<cr3> hi folks
<cr3> schwuk: have you noticed that the query for the build results do not strictly account for the latest submission of each machine? in other words, if the same machine submits test results twice for the same build, both result sets are summed
<schwuk> cr3: I hadn't.
 * schwuk looks
<cr3> schwuk: this can probably be fixed easily by using the submission_latest view
<schwuk> cr3: yes
<cr3> but I'm not convinced the view is accurate though
<cr3> BuildResult already uses submission_latest, so we should be good to go. however, I would expect your reporting pages to somehow show if the same machine is being accounted for twice. so we'll see...
<cr3> you guys know about Intel 945 and 965 graphics controllers not working with alpha-4?
<stgraber> I heard some people complaining about it yes
<cr3> I'll have to report a bug then, mostly as a placeholder so we don't forget
<cr3> timeout error on LP, nice!
<stgraber> cr3: did you have some time to work on a quick example of how to deal with sets of test for the build result page ?
<cr3> stgraber: nope, sorry about that, I've had my plate quite full these days
<stgraber> bah no problem, I actually don't have a lot of free time at the moment. I hope to have some time to look at it over the weekend
<bdmurray> stgraber: any luck getting py-lp-b updated?
<stgraber> bdmurray: haven't heard anything from the sysadmins so I don't think they did
<bdmurray> stgraber: python-launchpad-bugs now has a config file where you can add a username which would be helpful for identify the isotracker
<stgraber> the iso tracker is using the "qatracker" account on LP
<stgraber> but the only thing it does is setting tags so shouldn't generate bug mail
<bdmurray> the username will show up in the http_user_agent string in the oops report which is what I'd like to see
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> don't you have the source IP in the oops ?
<bdmurray> it doesn't match the IP of iso.qa.ubuntu.com - its some other server
<stgraber> 91.189.94.7
<bdmurray> yep
<stgraber> is the server IP
<stgraber> hmm, now that I think of it, ubuntu-iso-tests is the project name that was used when ISO tracking was done on LP
<stgraber> I guess the project was removed so the bug now refers to a non-existing projects
<stgraber> and you get an oops every hour because that's when we update the archived records
#ubuntu-testing 2008-08-16
<ppp> How do I link a bug I reported to the upstream bug Ive now found?
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-10
<asac> anyone here with a fresh karmic install (in VM?)
<asac> could you please add https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa and run update-manager
<asac> and after upgrade give me the output of dpkg -l firefox*
<asac> thx!
<davmor2> asac: I got a fresh install on hw
<asac> davmor2: great ... you think you can run that in the background ;)?
<davmor2> asac: what's it actually testing?
<asac> it basically should migrate you to firefox 3.5 by default
<davmor2> no probs
<asac> but also i am curious what happens with update-manager
<asac> with the 3.0 packages ... e.g. are they removed etc.
<asac> its a head of what will go into the archive ... but thats not a problem
<asac> ahead
<davmor2> asac: want me to add some bookmarks to make sure they are migrated?
<davmor2> asac: lists Firefox-3.5 (New install) + xulrunner-1.9.1-gnome-support(New install) I'm just about to hit install updates
<davmor2> asac: I now have about Shiretoko version 3.5.3pre
<asac> davmor2: right. thats probably ok
<asac> /usr/bin/firefox should start shiretoko
<davmor2> asac: shortcut in the taskbar links to it, no sign of firefox 3.0.12 or whatever it was :)
<davmor2> asac: yes
<YokoZar> Hey, does anyone know if the backports team ever got their PPA upload script working?  As I understand it it was meant to serve as the backports equivalent of -proposed but it required some mangling of the package changelog to go into a ppa
<asac> davmor2: dpkg -l firefox
<asac> paste please
<asac> err
<davmor2> asac: if you open a couple of tags and close the window you get the logout drums is that meant to happen?
<asac> davmor2: dpkg -l firefox*
<asac> davmor2: ffox 3.5 has libcanberry integration
<asac> canberra
<asac> havent checked how they select the sounds
<davmor2> asac: the logout music sound wrong though :)
<asac> davmor2: file a bug ;)
<asac> davmor2: so dpkg -l firefox* ?
<asac> all 3.0 gone?
<asac> or still installed?
<davmor2> no just pasting it now
<asac> thx
<davmor2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/250766
<davmor2> asac: ^ anything else you need?
<asac> davmor2: did you update with update-manager?
<davmor2> Yes
<asac> davmor2: not sure, can you try with update-manager -d ?
<asac> afaik update manager should offer cleanup
<davmor2> asac: no problems
<davmor2> asac: nothing happens.  I've run system janitor also and nothing shows up in there either
<asac> davmor2: hmm. aptitude why firefox-3.0
<asac> "aptitude why firefox-3.0" ;)
<davmor2> asac: I figured that bit out :)  it says firefox-2.0-gnome-support Depend firefox-3.0 (= 3.0.13+nobinomly-0ubuntu1)
<davmor2> s/2/3
<asac> davmor2: and firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<asac> ?
<asac> ubuntu-desktop?
<davmor2> asac: firefox-3.0 Suggests firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<asac> davmor2: did you manually install those packages?
<asac> thats odd ;)
<asac> i mean why would something pull in something through a Suggest
<davmor2> asac: no fresh install.  Only thing I'd done is add the ppa apt-get the key for it and hit update manager.   I'm just about to burn a 64bit alternate cd so I can try again for you and run update-manager -d instead of just running update-manager and see what that does
<asac> davmor2: please run apt-get dist-upgrade and paste what it shows
<davmor2> asac: 0's across the board
<asac> thats odd
<asac> the firefox-3.0 packages should be autoremove candidates
<asac> nothing depends on it
<asac> something is wrong ;)
<davmor2> asac: I shall try again with the 64bit install for you
<asac> davmor2: not sure.
<asac> davmor2: if you remove firefox and firefox-gnome-support package ... does that make firefox-3.0 become autoremove candidate?
<asac> davmor2: (remove the unversioned packages)
<davmor2> asac: nope it just removes them
<asac> hmm. apt feels kind of broken
<asac> anyway ... for this case its good ;)
<asac> davmor2: did your "firefox" thing on gnome-panel change to the blue planet?=
<davmor2> asac: no terminal screen
<davmor2> lunch bbl
<asac> davmor2: terminal screen? can you killall gnome-panel please
<davmor2> asac: now it's a blue planet :)
<davmor2> asac: and it links to FF still :)
<davmor2> 3.5
<davmor2> not 3.0 :)
<asac> davmor2: grep -A1 firefox /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<asac> davmor2: please paste that ;)
<asac> thx
<asac> davmor2: can you remove ubufox please and see if the -3.0 get into autoremove state?
<davmor2> asac: no same thing.  However I have noticed something.  Using update manager aswell as the firefox3.5, Firefox3.5-gnome-support and xulrunner1.9.1 new install there are updates for firefox meta package firefox-gnome-support and xulrunner1.9.1 so I'm wondering if there is an update already for firefox that is pulling it back in.  I'll try another install after I've taken my wife off and I'll do an update first the
<asac> k
<davmor2> asac: that mozilla ppa does it have anything other than FF3.5 on it?
<asac> davmor2: the daily? yes. ok please check https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive/sandbox
<asac> e.g. use that to test upgrades
<asac> let me know if it tries to upgrade something else than ffox
<asac> i will remove it then
<asac> davmor2: so basically the testcase is:
<asac> a) add firefox 3.0 launcher to panel
<asac> b) upgrade
<asac> c) ensure that you have two firefox entries in application
<davmor2> asac: I think that is what the issue is I just finish the updates and there was no mention of anything to do with FF3.0
<asac> d) ensure that both work as expected (they dont work at the same time though now anymore)
<davmor2> asac: on your sandbox you have FF meta, firefox3.0, firefox3.0-branding, FF3.0-gnome-support, and FF-gnome-support which all relate to 3.0 so I will disable anything that does say install new on
<asac> davmor2: sorry
<asac> davmor2: rephrase please
<asac> that looks ok
<asac> as long as all packages are firefox* thats what we want to test
<asac> davmor2: did upgrading work?
<davmor2> asac: Check on upgrade.  Check that there are 2 entries.  when you open 3.5 after 3.0 you get the message reads the following addons are not compatible xulrunner (en-GB) 1.9.0.8 and FF (en-GB) 3.0.7 other than that they both work okay although as you say not at the same time :)
<asac> davmor2: good. how about the default firefox thing
<davmor2> asac: point to 3.5 apart from when you have a 3.0 window open then it opens another 3.0 window
<asac> davmor2: yes. so the default migration worked. good
<davmor2> asac: is the certificate thing meant to show blue in 3.5?
<asac> davmor2: yes. looks familiar to me (using trunk and 3.5 for ages)
<davmor2> asac: that's okay then was just checking that it wasn't meant to be green still ;)
<asac> davmor2: did you get any other upgrades you didnt want?
<asac> davmor2: e.g. do i need to remove somethign before asking twitter more folks to test?
<davmor2> asac: no sandbox is fine.  You get the old and new.  The default naming is 3.5 is called just "Firefox Web Browser" and 3.0 is called "Firefox Web Browser 3.0" which make more sense :)
<asac> davmor2: ok and the "launcher" you had in panel got updated to use the 3.5 one? (also the icon should be a bit different)
<davmor2> Yes
<davmor2> asac: icon is the same
<davmor2> asac: bug 411476 for the sounds issue
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 411476 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 should not use the ubuntu logout noises as default sounds" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411476
<davmor2> fader_: pick
<fader_> davmor2: pock
<davmor2> fader_: well you told me to pick on you next week, last week
<fader_> davmor2: Ah, heh.  You're still on my list.  Going to be around in ~30m?
<davmor2> fader_: I was actually going to suggest leaving it till next week.  I won't have a lot of time due to testing and the last of the jobs that I have to do.
<fader_> davmor2: Gotcha.  I think that works, though I'd like to send you a couple of things via email just so I don't forget them :)
<davmor2> fader_: knock yourself out dude, well that or just send me stuff, if you're feeling really good you could do both just switch on the webcam first so we can all have a laugh :)
<fader_> Heh, I feel the love :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-11
<kfreddey> Hello
<kfreddey> is this the only channgel for ubunut testing?
<ara> morning!
<davmor2> fader_: fyi info I've starting loggin again at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/DailySmoke
<davmor2> I'll try and stay on top of filing there too :)
<fader_> davmor2: Rock on :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-12
<fader|away> w00t!  A dist-upgrade shows me that the pcspkr module is getting blacklisted by default now.  This is truly a happy day.
<davmor2> fader_: that's till you realise it's the only audio that works ;)
<fader_> davmor2: Details, details.  I've considered puncturing my own eardrums to not have to deal with pcspkr, so I'm not complaining.
<fader_> davmor2: Serious question for you... have you seen any wild flickering in X on any of your systems?  Like I'm getting now, described in bug 412492
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 412492 in xorg "X flickers wildly whenever anything on-screen updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412492
<davmor2> fader_: only when switching between systems via kvm which I guessed was a kvm issue rather than x
<fader_> Hmm, I wonder though
<fader_> It seems to be resolution-related for me.
<fader_> Are any of your systems Intel graphics?
<davmor2> could be here too nvidia always gets my res wrong but they ain't a lot that canonical can do about the nvidia binary blob
<fader_> Yeah, that one we're stuck with :(
<davmor2> 2 intel, 3 nvidia, 1 ati
<davmor2> sorry 3 intel I forgot my netbook :)
<fader_> But you're not seeing it on your Intels I take it...
<davmor2> no
<fader_> It could just be that my laptop is dying.  The backlight didn't want to come on today, for example. :(
<davmor2> fader_: I'll try in a bit and ensure it isn't something that has been introduced today or something
<fader_> davmor2: I don't think it was introduced today; I saw this behavior on an image from ~2 weeks ago, but I had booted it on a USB and the same image didn't cause any issues on any other hardware
<fader_> We tested it on a ton of machines at the sprint... it seems to be just mine for some reason.
<davmor2> you broke it
<fader_> I might have.
<fader_> Maybe I was looking for an excuse to buy more hardware :)
<davmor2> fader_: You do, you need new hardware of course that's the problem.  Your laptop's broken you need to race out now and buy a new one..... Are you still here?
<davmor2> Guest10239: Loser :P
<fader_> Heh
<davmor2> What was going on with the nick change situation dude?
<fader_> Connectivity issues here :/
<davmor2> :(
<davmor2> So you need a new router too then, so off to the pc shop with you and don't come back till you have working interweb and laptop ;)
<fader_> It's been a bad computer day for me.  Bad backlight, flickering display, connectivity issues... I had to go dig an old powerbook out just in case I lose a machine completely.
<fader_> Hehe
<davmor2> fader_: and you think that was a good move heh
<fader_> Hey, PPC is better than NoPC :P
<fader_> davmor2: Do you perchance have a USB microphone?
<davmor2> I do on my keyboard but it's on this machine which isn't running jaunty
<fader_> davmor2: Whenever you have a moment (doesn't even have to be today), would you mind sending/pastebin-ing me the contents of /proc/asound/cards and /proc/asound/devices before and after plugging it in?
<fader_> If it's running karmic that's even better but I suspect anything fairly recent is fine.  Not sure about, e.g. hardy
<PaTaTe> bonjour !
<fader_> PaTaTe: hello!
<PaTaTe> j'ai un soucis sur la session live d'ubuntu 9.10 en effet j'ai besoin de verifier mon disque pour voir si il y a des erreurs mais le lecteur n'est pas monté et quand j'essais de le faire, un mot de passe m'est demandé. Comment faire ?
<fader_> PaTaTe: Je ne parle pas francais... #ubuntu-fr, #ubuntu-fr-testing est mais bon?  (Pardon, je ne parle pas :) )
<PaTaTe> tank you fader_ ^^
<fader_> :)
<davmor2> fader_: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/cards.txt and devices.txt
<davmor2> unfortunately I can't unplug it, it's my keyboard
<fader_> davmor2: Thanks, I think that shows me what I need anyway
<davmor2> fader_: Cool :)
<eeejay> meeting?
<jcollado> eeejay: I don't know
<ara> eeejay, I am here
<jcollado> No agenda items
<eeejay> hallo!
<ara> jcollado, I added two ;-)
<jcollado> I see them, sorry
<ara> well, as I was the only one adding items, I will start
<jcollado> ok
<ara> First thing, mago is now available in Karmic
<jcollado> In a PPA?
<eeejay> wow, cool
<ara> no, in karmic itself
<jcollado> Wow
<ara> I only packaged the runner and the library, not the tests
<ara> because those change a lot
<ara> it will help people that want to add desktop tests to their build process
<ara> you can read the "announce" at http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2009/08/11/mago-is-in-karmic/
<ara> of course, it will have bugs, but the good thing is that we got it before Feature Freeze
<ara> then we can fix things
<eeejay> ara: neat, that looks like the right thing to do
<ara> the second item I had in the agenda is that for the next two weeks I will be on holidays
<eeejay> ara: have fun
<ara> eeejay, thanks!
<ara> if anyone else wants to run the meeting, feel free :-)
<eeejay> my contract officially ends in exactly a week, but i am sure we will catch up when you are back
<ara> eeejay, sure!
<ara> ok, any other issues you want to discuss?
<jcollado> yes
<jcollado> any experience integrating mago test cases into checkbox?
<eeejay> jcollado: it is in checkbox-certification
<jcollado> eeejay: Have you used it?
<eeejay> jcollado: um ..
<eeejay> jcollado: i tried, no immediate luck
<jcollado> eeejay: Ok, I just wanted to know if you had any advice for beginners
<jcollado> eeejay: I'll try it out later this week
<eeejay> jcollado: ask me again in a day or two :)
<jcollado> eeejay: ok
<jcollado> ara, eeejay: Any other item?
<ara> not on my side
<jcollado> Ok. See you in three weeks, then.
<jcollado> Enjoy your vacation.
<ara> thanks!
 * ara will reinstall her system when karmic is released. way too much clutter now
<davmor2> but ara clutter is good, it's what will make gnomeshell possible :D
<ara> Sound & Video -> 18 items  Seems like there is duplicated functionality there :D
<davmor2> ara: you don't want to look at my main box then :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-13
<ara> good morning!
<davmor2> fader_: morning
<fader_> davmor2: Howdy
<davmor2> you got a spare vm?
<fader_> davmor2: I don't have one ready but I could build one reasonably quickly... what's up?
<davmor2> can you confirm bug 412723
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 412723 in xubuntu-meta "There is no audio in Xubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412723
<davmor2> it's a bit of bug :)
<fader_> Sure, I'll see if I can repro... I'll kick it off in like an hour unless it needs to be right this second
<davmor2> no any time today would be great ta
<fader_> Roger wilco
<davmor2> That's spiffing many thanks old chap
<fader_> Indeed, quite.
<davmor2> stgraber: ping
<stgraber> davmor2: pong (quite busy though)
<fader_> davmor2: FYI, I haven't been able to reproduce bug 412723 -- my i386 xubuntu install has sound
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 412723 in xubuntu-meta "There is no audio in Xubuntu" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412723
<davmor2> fader_: Yes sorry I think it got fixed in the process it got respun again
<fader_> :)
<fader_> I'm just too slow.
<davmor2> stgraber: whose dealing with the edubuntu project now
<davmor2> fader_: Yes it's not like automated test where the machine do the hard work :P
 * davmor2 ducks
<stgraber> davmor2: that'd be highvoltage, Laserjock and me
<davmor2> stgraber: the new dvd version just installs default ubuntu am I missing something?
<stgraber> so, basically the edubuntu council
<stgraber> davmor2: for now, it's, yes
<stgraber> I don't think any of us had time to look at it yet
<davmor2> Right okay that's all I needed to check thought I was goning mad
<davmor2> going even
<davmor2> stgraber: you'll be glad to hear that it installs then :)
<stgraber> davmor2: great, thanks :)
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-14
<ara> good morning all!
<davmor2> fader|away: when you get online can you check something in karmic ubuntu for me please install gwibber (which is still meant to be getting in for social by default) and check out what happens to the notification applet for me please.
<fader> davmor2: gwibber shows up in the notification applet for me.  What am I looking for specifically?
<davmor2> I get a long lit of names and right at the very bottom I get gwibber
<davmor2> fader: I'll take a screenshot it happens after a while and not immediately and it might be down to me minimising gwibber into the applet too.
<davmor2> fader: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/gwibber.png
<fader> davmor2: Whoa, yeah, not seeing that
<davmor2> fader: I got accounts for facebook and twitter and empathy open.  and that's it.  It can't be empathy I don't think cause it uses a completely separate backend tech.  So that just leaves gwibber or the notification applet
<fader> davmor2: Do you recognize those contacts that are in the list?
<davmor2> no not one
<davmor2> fader: I'm wondering if it is the gwibber public tab
<fader> davmor2: Weird.  I'll play with gwibber some this afternoon and see if I can reproduce it.
<davmor2> I'm trying to find out if it is gwibber or the notification applet so I know where to file the bug I'm assuming it is gwibber
<fader> The gwibber public tab is empty for me :/
<davmor2> do you have a little yellow triangle at the bottom?
<fader> Nope, just the window resize decoration
<davmor2> I'm getting 400 errors and my public tab is now empty so I'm wondering if that is the cause
<fader> It shows a 'last update' and everything
<fader> Heh
<davmor2> Now it's full again after a couple of refreshes
<fader> Hmm.  The public tab is obstinately empty for me.  Is that a fairly recent addition?  I don't remember seeing it before.
<davmor2> fader: I don't know I only got a twitter account the other day remember :)
<fader> Heh
<Yrogirg> Hello! I want to turn my ubuntu somehow to rolling release (just to have soft when it appears). So I want to know is there any dev version of ubuntu with repositories with newest software? How can I get it?
<heno> Yrogirg: are you running karmic?
<heno> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha4
<Yrogirg> no, I've been just seeking for it. Thank you. And when the karmic repoes will frozen, I guess I need to switch to next alpha for fresh soft? When it is going to happen?
<maxernoult> Hi everybody !
<mathben> hi :p!
<maxernoult> Do you know how to connect to a remote session (XDMCP) from the login screen in karmic ?
<mathben> i don't, sorry :s
<maxernoult> Under Jaunty, I could do that ... with a scroll menu
<maxernoult> Maybe all functionnalities haven't been implanted yet because it's still an alplha release :(
<maxernoult> (Sorry for my bad english :) i'm a frenchman)
<fader> maxernoult: You might want to ask in #ubuntu-fr
<fader> maxernoult: (In French :) )
<maxernoult> they don't know
<fader> maxernoult: This channel is more for coordinating testing, so many times people are very quiet here
<fader> maxernoult: :(  Maybe try #ubuntu+1
<maxernoult> ok
<maxernoult> I'm going to try now
<maxernoult> thanks
<mathben> i will ask some guy
<mathben> sorry, we don't know :s
<mathben> ha, c'est vrai, tu parles français :p
<mathben> tu peux rejoindre le channel #ubuntu-qc si tu préfères
<mathben> mais il plus de monde sur #ubuntu-fr
<maxernoult> ok
<maxernoult> i'll do that tomorrow
<maxernoult> i have to sleep :)
<maxernoult> bye
<maxernoult> and thanks for your help
<mathben> bien, j'ai une alternative : http://www.zolved.com/synapse/view_content/28158/Remote_Login_via_XDMCP_on_Ubuntu
<mathben> si ça peut t'aider... mais bonne nuit alors!
<maxernoult> de rien
#ubuntu-testing 2009-08-16
<Socah> Anyone there with ubuntu testing and firefox 3.5?
<Socah> and amd64
<Socah> I need to test something
<Socah> Please respond
<mathben> I have Ubuntu Jaunty with firefox-3.5 and AMD64, but i haven't karmic :s
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-16
<KE1HA> Anyone here from the Desktop-Testing-Team, as I've a question regarding the main page markup.
<ara> morning all!
<KE1HA> good morning ara. Quesiotn, what happened to the 201015.1 ISO, I saw you were testing a few, then they disappeared
<KE1HA> sri, I should clarify that, for 10.04.1 testing that is.
<ara> KE1HA, they are respining
<ara> KE1HA, a new build is going to appear real soon
<KE1HA> ara, ok, no worries, have pleanty to do on other projects in the mean time :-)
<czajkowski> Good morning
<ara> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> ara: would you know anyone who I can poke re bug #605041 guy was ranting about it on identi.ca yesterday, did give out to him over his not polite comment on the bug so he did leave a better comment on it.  Guess he's a bit frustrated
<czajkowski> ara: sprinting this week ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 605041 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "High usage of the cpu - up to 100% (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605041
<davmor2> czajkowski: point Riddell at it, it is kubuntu based after all
<czajkowski> see it says Kubuntu but also Ubtuntu
<czajkowski> so I'm a little confused
<czajkowski> I also hate rudeness espeically on bugs. no need for it after all
<ara> czajkowski, he already apologized
<davmor2> czajkowski: My install x is using 2% so it's his system/kubuntu that is at fault more likely is the ati driver
<Riddell> bugs in X and firefox aren't really my domain
<czajkowski> ara: aye he got an earful from me last night over it, then I said I'd try and see who could help
<ara> czajkowski, RAOF is maintaining X this cycle
<ara> czajkowski, you can talk to him at #ubuntu-x
<czajkowski> ara: thanks
<chirgu> The URL for the 20100816.1 (lucid) image is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/20100816.1/ not http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20100816.1
<KE1HA> chirgu, That's for Maverick, not 10.04.1
<KE1HA> The Lucid Build are showing up now: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/20100816.1/
<ara> chirgu, true, the problem is that the links on the tracker are built automatically thinking on the development release
<ara> chirgu, I will add a note to the tracker so people know
<chirgu> jup, but the link in the e-Mail goes to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/4424 and there the wrong url is set (second url in my last msg)
<ara> chirgu, yes, yes, I know
<ara> chirgu, but there is nothing we can do
<ara> chirgu, I added a message to the tracker
<ara> chirgu, is that good enough?
<KE1HA> :-) It's all good :-)
<chirgu> thanks
<KE1HA> Anyone using the Startup Disk Creator (USB) .. very fast installs.
<KE1HA> Anyone testing ISO's on Intel i8xx series chipests ?
<bladernr> KE1HA:  No and No from me... :-)
<bladernr> How many of you are NON-US based doing ISO testing of 10.04.1?
<KE1HA> bladernr, tnx, seems everyone is too busy testing to talk :-)  Im got a Dell i8xx box I'll test after Im done with all the others, hopefully they've fix the issues.
<bladernr> NP... wish I could help but I've got a different chipset... and I know what you mean :-) it's like field day, only quiet
<KE1HA> I only have the one Laptop that has the issue, but in the ubuntu channel there's been loads of issues reported, as well as in launchpad Answers.
<KE1HA> So far though, all seems to be going really well.
<bladernr> hrmmm, did you ask in that channel if those who are complaining could test the isos and find out?
<bladernr> ;-)
<bladernr> and yeah, I've only found a couple minor bugs so far...which is expected, and a GoodThing[tm]
<KE1HA> :-) .. Oh man, come on, it's tough enough fer us to help them get it installed, they get rather irate :-)
<KE1HA> I tell ya what, I like this USB-Key Installer, it's very fast for this sort of testing.
<bladernr> It
<bladernr> yeah, usb-creator is pretty slick.  Do you have windows?
<KE1HA> LOL.. say again, Win What ?
<bladernr> the ISOs come with usb-creator.exe to allow you to create the USB sticks from within windows. That used to be broken (it was during Lucid beta and I don't know if it ever got fixed and I don't have windows right now to run...
<KE1HA> No, Only have one Windows box, and thats' the Dell D400 that Ubuntu-Desktop falls over on during install.
<KE1HA> All the rest of my hardware, workstations, servers, media boxes all of them are UB-10.04 now.
<bladernr> all you have to do is boot windows, pop a lucid CD in, browse it and run usb-creator.exe (its the windows version of what you're using in Lucid)
<bladernr> heh... I have a windows laptop that I bought for Wubi testing, but I'm sharing it with my wife, and it's currently in the US while I'm in the UK, so no windows for me either.
<KE1HA> Oh, yea, no worries, I burn them from my Workstation, All my ISO's are on a Big LVM, that doubles for the Test box wiht VirtualBox.
<bladernr> I actually have win7 on this system for photography on this machine, but I can't risk a wubi bug blowing my partitions away on this one... :(
<KE1HA> that's the only thing, apart from Cloud that I cant really test, and I dont have a thin client either.
<bladernr> you're using VBox, right?
<bladernr> you can do LTSP with VMs...
<fader_> You can test the thin client software without dedicated thin client hardware ;)
<KE1HA> Vbox on one Workstation, Native Installs on another workstation, and native Installs on my second Laptop/
<bladernr> I've done it... your LTSP server VM has to have two NICs, but IIRC the config wasn't too difficult. You just create a second VM with no hard disk and set it to Boot from LAN
<KE1HA> Oh, right, I'll check into that, never though about doing it VM to VM
<fader_> At a guess you don't even need two NICs if you virtualize the whole setup... you can create virtual NICs
<fader_> Though at that point I'm not sure how valuable the test is ;)
<KE1HA> I've got 2 GB Nics on both Workstations, although one is used fer my main connection, I suppose I could always disconnect fer a while to test it.
<bladernr> no, you do
<bladernr> fader_:  ^^ if your host VM only has one, you have to go into the server and reconfigure a lot of stuff and rebuild the images...
<bladernr> if your server VM has 2 NICs to start with, most of the config is automagic
<jibel> pedro_, hello, are you testing desktop-i386 oem ?
<fader_> bladernr: Any reason you can't run the host itself on a VM?
 * bladernr spent hours in #ltsp trying to debug that
<fader_> (Idle curiosity)
<fader_> Hehe
<bladernr> Oh, you can, but your host VM has to have 2 NICS
<KE1HA> Well I could always put a spare nic in the box, as both my nics are on the MB anyway.
<fader_> bladernr: Right, we're on the same page then... I thought you were saying you had to have two *physical* NICs, but I think we're both saying you can virtualize it and have two virtual NICs
 * fader_ still thinks the physical network test case is more valuable.
<bladernr> nah... just two "NIC"s... and yeah, evil minds think alike
<KE1HA> I like this OEM install, has lots of potential.
<bladernr> fader_:  if marjo will let me expense a 16 port gigabit switch and some PCI nics :-)
<pedro_> jibel, yeah I'm doing that test
<bladernr> KE1HA:  it does... it's a nifty pre-config tool.
<pedro_> jibel, in fact i've just finished it
<KE1HA> I addded some things, and removed some things just to see if it worked, works well.
<jibel> pedro_, Is case uoi-002 exactly what you experienced or does the test case needs an update ?
<KE1HA> so bladernr for the LTSP, when I create a blank VM, how do I add 2x NICS ?
<pedro_> jibel, well the only extra thing i do is to install an application, do the prepare for shipping to end user, restart and check if that app is correctly installed there
<pedro_> jibel, besides that i've following the same test case
<pedro_> jibel, why, is not working for you?
<KE1HA> pedro_, that's what I did, did the test proper, then did one with changing apps then ship it and loo to see if it kept them.
<KE1HA> look*
<pedro_> KE1HA, right, works fine here as well
<jibel> pedro_, yes it's working it's just that I don't have OEM Configuration (temporary user) on the top right (I have the me menu and the system menu)
<KE1HA> Are you doing the Kubuntu version ?
<KE1HA> I couldnt' find the bugger for a long time on that one.
<jibel> pedro_, and in case of kubuntu there is no me menu nor system menu at all on the top right.
<KE1HA> Exactly, was way lost on that one fer a while.
<davmor2> pedro_: you should need to do that it should be installed automatically
<davmor2> jibel: on kubuntu it's different all together and no cases got written
<jibel> davmor2, okay. well, I can proceed with oem-config anyway, marking as 'Passed'
<KE1HA> Im gonna have to zsync some more images, about out of tests fer these twoo.
<bladernr> KE1HA:  in VBox, after you create the vm, you just highlight the one you want and click the details tab then click on the heading Network
<bladernr> it'll let you add multiple NICs
<bladernr> same way you change ISOs before starting the vm
<KE1HA> Oh, that's easy enough, I dont even look at that tab normally, will check it out.
<bladernr> Oh yeah... you can add anything you want there... I've created VMs before with multiple disks and set up RAID arrays as well
<KE1HA> Oh, not that's something I may look into as I dont have a real HW RAID system to play and learn on.
<KE1HA> now*
<KE1HA> Ubiquity is definitely slow on my laptop :-)
<bladernr> nah.... multiple virtual hard disks... create two or three SATA virtual disks (files) via VBox and attach them all to the VM
<bladernr> the downside is that you may not run into bugs that only occur on actual hardware RAID, but you can at least create RAID and play with it.
<KE1HA> Yeah, Drivers are the pain with HW RAID, it's its natively supported, your good, if not, it's a bit tricky.
<KE1HA> if*
<bladernr> Oh I know... tested REAL RAID for years at IBM... heh.... lots of fun stuff... thankfully most of it *usually* worked :)
<KE1HA> Im gonna go set up fer the LTSP thing, see how that goes.
<bladernr> if you run into snags, I still have my thinclient VM so I can help a bit... and you can jump on #ltsp, they're pretty helpful (if they're there)
<KE1HA> Yeah, Im ok ""normally" with LTSP / PXE boot, as I built many HPC clusters, but just not in VM :-)
<KE1HA> so we have a ubuntu-ltsp channel as well ?
<bladernr> KE1HA:  no... just #ltsp
<bladernr> (there may be a ubuntu- but #ltsp is the "official" one)
<KE1HA> rr
<KE1HA> there probably going to need a ubuntu-ltsp if the server certification really gains ground, as the big clusters are all abt ltsp / pxe.
<KE1HA> And raw writting to disks to bypass the File System.
<KE1HA> well i386 OEM Passed :-)
<KE1HA> I know one thing, after using the ALT cd's like this, I dont think I'll ever use the Normal CD's fer installation.
<bladernr> crud... what's the component for the KDE installer in the live env?
<KE1HA> we need to edit / work on a few ofn the Test Docs, a few things are out of order.
<bladernr> did anyone answer my question about what package the Kubuntu live installer is? I killed xchat
<KE1HA> No they didn't.
<davmor2> live installer is still ubiquity but I think it's ubiquity-kde
<KE1HA> isn't it the deb-installer?
<davmor2> bladernr: ^
<bladernr> KE1HA:  d-i is the alternate installer (text)
<bladernr> davmor2:  thanks... I'll try that
<bladernr> I do enough Kubuntu testing I should know this by now :(
<KE1HA> Yeah, if it's from the Desktop CD or installed form the Desktop there all Ubuquity, the normal one though is the deb-ins isn't it?
<KE1HA> d-i  .. that's what I thought.
<davmor2> bladernr: you're right :P
<KE1HA> KDE has gotten to the point wehre I have a hard time just navigating around in it these days.
<bladernr> heh yeah... I don't know why I keep testing it... I can't stand the UI ;-)
 * bladernr is masochistic
<KE1HA> Man, Live Session o 512MB of RAM is not a good thing.
<KE1HA> On*
<fader_> KE1HA: 1G is minimum system requirement for the desktop releases
 * fader_ got a bug invalidated because of that. ;)
<KE1HA> indeed, it runs, but swap is gettign nailed pretty hard.
<KE1HA> Onvalid bug, not enough RAM, man, that's harsh :-)
<fader_> Yeah, that's what sent me back to the wiki to learn the requirements increased a couple of months ago... d'oh
<fader_> I guess overall it's a good thing -- I set up one VM to be the bare minimum system to catch bugs like that
<KE1HA> I suppose so, if you need the lighter weight version, XUB is great for Low resource boxes.
<KE1HA> How is the Migration Assistant different from the guided re-size version, looks the same to me.
<KE1HA> Oh man, "Select Non-English Lang fer Install" this is going to be fun ;-)
<bladernr> who is starslights?
<KE1HA> pass, no idea
<bladernr> KE1HA:  migration assistant only works if you have a windows install and user data in there (IE bookmarks, some MP3s etc...)
<bladernr> starslights opened a bug against the Kubuntu live session, tagged his test case with it, then deleted it. :(
<KE1HA> Ahh, ok. will let sombody else do thsoe Language ones then.
<ara> bladernr, https://launchpad.net/~starslights
<KE1HA> I need to DL an i386 ALT cd now.
<bladernr> ara:  thanks :-)
<KE1HA> bladernr, I didnt see those bugs you reported, interesting.
<bladernr> which ones?
<KE1HA> the casper one's
<bladernr> they're in the messages during shutdown.  They've been there forever
<KE1HA> Oh, I see Maybe I should re-run them then.
<bladernr> they're easier to catch in the alternate installer since it doesn't throw that colored splash screen up instead of messages
<KE1HA> LMAO .. Nevermind, I didnt see them cuz they are on the Desktop CD .. LOL.. I've not ran them yet :-)
<KE1HA> I ran the ALT's first, but did't notice them there though.
<KE1HA> bladernr, when you say sprinting, what does that mean ?
<bladernr> we're all running through a city carrying laptops and battery backpacks
<KE1HA> Gat out, Really?
<KE1HA> get*
<fader_> 50km/day, minimum
<davmor2> he forgot for a week
<KE1HA> I doubt that, that's allot of Miles :-)
<fader_> We're in great shape
<fader_> :)
<bladernr> we're very healthy
<KE1HA> "very"
<fader_> Hehe
<KE1HA> I hear people say it allot, jsut dont know what it is.
<fader_> KE1HA: sprinting is getting together face to face to get work done
<fader_> Generally there's a set goal to get done
<bladernr> KE1HA:  what fader says... since we all work remotely, it's a chance to meet up in person and get things done that are easier in person.
<KE1HA> Oh, ok.. where I used to work, that was the worst thing to do :-) .. never got anything accomplished in those big meetings :-), except generating allot of action items :-)
<fader_> KE1HA: Hmm, now that you mention it...
<fader_> :)
<KE1HA> ara, are you still around, Im about to do the ALT-AMD64 rescue, and you reported a bug, and said Testing Maverick A3, is that correct ?
<fader_> Hey folks, everybody make sure you're grabbing the 10.04.1 images and not testing maverick, as it looks like at least some of the image links on iso.qa.ubuntu.com are pointing at maverick
<KE1HA> or did you see the same bug as when we did the A3 testing, as I remember that from A3 also.
<KE1HA> Yeah, the Lins are busted.
<KE1HA> Links.
<KE1HA> ara said the trasker was set for development testing.
<KE1HA> She put a note on the Main Tracker Page.
<KE1HA> We should be going here for the images: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<fader_> KE1HA: Yep, I see that now.  (And ara just let me know that as well... obviously I'm not paying enough attention ;) )
<KE1HA> No worries.
<KE1HA> Hey ask her about that Bug on ALT-AMD64, rescue
<fader_> KE1HA: I'll ping her :)
<ara> KE1HA, the bug is also in Maverick, I didn't report it now, just point it to it
<ara> KE1HA, i will add a comment to th ebug
<ara> KE1HA, commented
<KE1HA> Ok. TNX
<KE1HA> must be allot of people testing, lots of ISO's done already.
<ara> KE1HA, cool :)
<KE1HA> bladernr, for LTSP, after installing the first system, and creating the non-priv user, how do you boot the think client from the VM ?
<bladernr> create a second VM, but don't give it a hard disk...
<KE1HA> Ok, do I need to set the IP addy on that one to look fer the other one ?
<bladernr> you shouldnt
<KE1HA> Ok, Im creating both now.
<bladernr> the LTSP server should be running DHCP
<KE1HA> But only in VM right? not gonna hack off my router am I /
<bladernr> no... only in VM.  I run the whole thing VM to VM
<bladernr> VM1 (LTSP Server Install): 1 SATA HDD, two NICs (believe me you WANT to give it 2 NICs)
<KE1HA> :-) good Cisco Routers dont like Dual DHCP servers on their network :-)
<bladernr> VM2 (ThinClient) just needs one NIC and no HDD
<bladernr> and I'm using hardware terms interchangably.  NIC = virtual network card in the VM config, HDD = virtual disk file
<KE1HA> Ok, So the Server Needs NICS, makes sense, then the CLinet No HD and 1x NIC
<KE1HA> Then fire up the server, then the client.
<bladernr> Yeah... Now, on the ThinClient, set the NIC to "Internal Network" and on the LTSP VM, set ONE of the NICs to "Internal Network"
<bladernr> that will make them use the VBox internal network and the packets will never exit your system
<bladernr> The default for NICs, IIRC is NAT, which WILL put them on your network... though I'm not sure if incoming DHCP requests from the physical LAN will actually get through.  It's just easier to set them to "Internal Network" so it all stays virtualized.
<KE1HA> Sri, I nuked xChat somhow :-)
<KE1HA> Ok, On the LTSP-Server, the Second NIC is set to Internal ?
<ara> KE1HA, just replied to your syntax question email
<KE1HA> Ok thank you.
<bladernr> KE1HA:  yeah, that's how I set mine up... NIC1 = NAT, NIC2 = Internal Network
<KE1HA> got it.
<bladernr> By the way, when you set them to Internal Network, give them the same name (you'll see what I mean when you configure them in VBox manager
<KE1HA> Yeah I saw that when I set the SVR NIC
<KE1HA> Called it ISO-TEST
<KE1HA> Building the Server Now.
<KE1HA> ara, confirmed, I've got 3 /dev's as well showing up in rescue mode.
<ara> KE1HA, OK, thanks
<bladernr> KE1HA:  that's a lot of devs...
<KE1HA> yeah, it's supposed to be /dev/sda1 but all three were showing up.
<KE1HA> Here's the server builds at ?
<KE1HA> Where is ..
<KE1HA> All Im seeing is Desktop and Alternate ISO's
<bladernr> cdimages.ubuntu.com/
<bladernr> click on ubuntu-server/lucid/daily-live/
<KE1HA> Ahh, not under Lucid, ok
<bladernr> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/lucid/daily/20100816.2/
<bladernr> sorry, there's the full link
<KE1HA> Found them, TNX I was looking under Lucid.
<bladernr> yeah, the Lucid/Maverick dirs point to ubuntu/*
<KE1HA> they dont make a standard and alt of that do they ?
<bladernr> ?? nah... server uses d-i
<KE1HA> just server AMD64 and server i386 right?
<bladernr> yeah
<KE1HA> Yeah, that's what I thought.
<KE1HA> I have done allot of server installs on 10.04, set mine up on 8.04 and wll that was a long time ago :-)
<KE1HA> have Not Done
<KE1HA> the LTSP server takes a good while to install.
<KE1HA> I really like this zsync, I've not gotten any bad MD5's since I started using it.
<KE1HA> bladernr, is there a way to lock a CPU core to a given VM?
<bladernr> good question.  I'm not sure if VBox supports CPU affinity or not, honestly...
<KE1HA> Similar to Windows affinity?
<KE1HA> I just watching the Installs going on, and it's pretty random as to which one it pulls from.
<bladernr> hrmm... google says no...
<bladernr> yeah, that's the way they natively run.  I know Xen will allow processor affinity, and I assume KVM does as well.
<KE1HA> bit of a bummer, 4 cores and can't isolate them, I dont think you cna in VMware ware either, but not sure.
<bladernr> real fun, though, is using a multi-noded setup (8 servers = 128 cores) and watching a process bounce across servers
<KE1HA> System monitor doesn't display correctly on the Process TAB
<KE1HA> Says 80-100%, but on the 4-Core Display, there not even half that.
<KE1HA> Yeah, at my old job we did real-time-regression on maxwell's eq's, and a stupid number of cores, it was cool to watch.
<KE1HA> We used a modified Ganglia Monitor.
<KE1HA> Ok, LTSP install complete.
<KE1HA> bladernr, How do I add a user to the Fuse group ?
<bladernr> in server... man useradd
<bladernr> man usermod
<KE1HA> Ok, I knwo how then.
<KE1HA> create them and -G
<bladernr> yeah, I couldn't remember if it was -g or -G for extra groups
<bladernr> been a while since I did one
<KE1HA> I thought it was something special fer the LTSP
<bladernr> nah
<bladernr> the fuse group gets created during the install IIRC
<KE1HA> rr
<bladernr> so you just have to create a user and add it
<KE1HA> ok .. the docs say use the user managment tool so will follow that.
<KE1HA> Ok, think client time, time to see how big a pig VM is for resources :-)
<bladernr> in server?  there's a user management tool?  No X in server, yes?
<KE1HA> Yeah, when you add the user, same screen, manage groups. edit the group and add the user to the Fuse group.
<KE1HA> that's the user that will log in from the Thin client.
<KE1HA> This is done from the ALT CD not the Server CD
<bladernr> right
<KE1HA> which installs the desktop.
<KE1HA> Ok, here goes Mr. Thin-Client :-)
<bladernr> Oh... yeah... crap.  Sorry...
<bladernr> for some reason I was thinking the Server ISO... sigh... jet-lag.
<KE1HA> Hmm, getting a Halt- can't read from medium.
<bladernr> check on #ltsp and see if they can help you debug it (I ran into issues because I was running 64bit and there were no 64bit images built
<bladernr> but PXE works? you get the address and it at least tries to boot
<bladernr> ?
<KE1HA> Hmm, same here. I may have to build 32Bit also.
<bladernr> hold on a sec...
<KE1HA> Nothing on the client's work'en, doent' look like its asking the server at all.
<KE1HA> If we cat it sorted, we shoud write a How-Too :-)
<KE1HA> Get*
<bladernr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+bug/203954
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 203954 in ltsp (Ubuntu) "amd64 server installation has wrong default dhcpd.conf (s/i386/amd64/) (affects: 3) (dups: 3) (heat: 13)" [Medium,Fix released]
<bladernr> that's similar to what I saw...
<bladernr> if you're seeing the same issue as that, it's a regression
<KE1HA> The CLient is jsut failing to boot, no media found.
<KE1HA> let me have a read of this Bug.
<KE1HA> On the LTS-Server Install, I've not done any updates, maybe I should.
<KE1HA> Nope, 5.2.1 is installed.
<KE1HA> and that's what they said fixed the Bugg.
<KE1HA> Im not a DHCPD guru, what's the command to see fi it's running ?
<KE1HA> looks like it from ps -aux | grep dhcpd
<KE1HA> nvm, which dhcpd and whereis dhcpd are not found at all.
<ara> KE1HA, whenever you can, can you mark bug 613510 as confirmed in launchpad, please?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 613510 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Rescue mode shows more partitions that those that are available as root partitions (affects: 1) (heat: 570)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613510
<KE1HA> will do.
<KE1HA> done.
<KE1HA> Well, think this is a Fail on the test case.
<KE1HA> Ubless I've doen somethign wrong.
<KE1HA> Unless*
<KE1HA> bladernr, I wonder if it has anything to do with the Client NIC Adaptor Type?
<bladernr> if they're both set to Internal Network, and DCHP IS running on the LTSP server, then you should be good on that end.
<bladernr> you can monitor logs (is it Syslog?) and look to see if the LTSP server is seeing the PXE/TFTP requests and such...
<bladernr> though if you're seeing can't boot medium, you're getting an address, and networking isn't the problem...
<bladernr> anyway, it's late here, and I gotta run...
<KE1HA> Yeah, there's somethign not right on the server, as Im unable to see the Internet from it.
<KE1HA> Ok, will TTUL
<drizzle> hi all
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-17
<ara> good morning!
<davmor2> morning
<KE1HA> GM ..
<ara> Morning KE1HA
<KE1HA> Just about done, doing KDE and Netbook now. You still in meetings today?
<ara> KE1HA, yes, all week
<KE1HA> Fun Fun :-)
<bladernr> KE1HA:  how'd LTSP go?
<bladernr> ara:  suggestion on what to file bug against decrypting the LVM on -server?
<bladernr> after install, on the running system
<ara> bladernr, yes, what happens
<bladernr> every time you type a single character when entering the password, the terminal prints a line of output saying: Unlocking the disk /path/to/disk
<bladernr> minor issue, but annoying
<ara> plymouth, I guess
<bladernr> mmmkay... works for me :)
<KE1HA> LTSP, not going so well. Dont know if it's a config issue on my end or not, so I'm test everything else first then go back to it.
<bladernr> I'll see if I can set mine up again this afternoon... I've got everything set up, just need to install the OS and see what happens.
<KE1HA> Other than that, and Ubuquity being seriously slow on my i386 box, things are going nicely.
<KE1HA> I tried to reproduce that charter map bug, but still not seeing it.
<KE1HA> I think I may have got it bladernr I need to look when I'm done running these two current tests, but I didn't set the Boot-Order on the Think Client.
<KE1HA> Thin&
<bladernr> KE1HA:  yeah, you have to set boot order (or at least hit f12(vbox) when it boots to get the boot menu
<bladernr> I'm installing it now for 32bit.
<KE1HA> I think I know what it is, booting the server now.
<KE1HA> Well, the Client lis looking for the server now, but getting a Could not read Boot Medium.
<bladernr> hrmmm... mine's still installing the server.
<KE1HA> The CLient is at least Broadcasting now, PXE-53
<KE1HA> Thr other thing that odd is, the LTSP server, cant get to the Internet.
<bladernr> you may be using the wrong NICs... maybe.... I don't know.  I noticed, though, that the installation of the LTSP server was trying to use my internal NIC as the primary instead of hte external facing one.
<bladernr> so it could be that LTSP dhcp is listening on the wrong network port
<bladernr> s/port/device
<KE1HA> Yeah, something is a miss, still googling it and playing with Settings. I would thing the Server eth0 needs to be NAT in order to get an IP address.
<KE1HA> it's about the get the Big-Delete Key :-)
<KE1HA> its about to get :-)
<KE1HA> I can't even get the Server to Connect to the Internet normally, this install is hosed/
<KE1HA> Guess what, Got it to work.
<KE1HA> But the server, still cannot connect to the internet.
<KE1HA> Well, I dont know, the LTSP Thin-Clin booted, and and Im logged in there, but neither can get to the Net, so need to get that one sorted.
<davmor2> KE1HA: can you ping the server from the client if not then there is an issue with the setup of eth1 on the server side
<bladernr> weird, I just installed LTSP and didn't get dhcpd
<bladernr> so I'm re-installing just to be sure I didn't muck it up
<KE1HA> Thn Client Boots, and I logged into then Thin-Client, it's the server that can't connect outbound.
<davmor2> bladernr: 32bit or 64bit?
<bladernr> 32bit
<KE1HA> 64
<KE1HA> So the LTSP Server & Client are workign together, it's the server now working on the Host netowrk now.
<davmor2> 64bit needs to have a mod in /etc/lstp/dhcp.conf you need to mod the i386 to amd64bit
<davmor2> amd64 sorry
<KE1HA> Oh man, I'll just install 32bit :-)
<KE1HA> Is that Mod on the Server dhcp.conf ?
<bladernr> davmor2:  wasn't that bug fixed last time around?  I went around with stgraber and others when I did 64bit LTSP tests for Lucid
<bladernr> KE1HA:  it's that bug I showed you yesterday
<davmor2> bladernr: NO
<bladernr> davmor2:  sigh...
<davmor2> it's a won't fix situation
<davmor2> they are looking at it for later versions
<bladernr> davmor2:
<bladernr> This bug was fixed in the package ltsp - 5.2.1-0ubuntu7
<bladernr> ---------------
<bladernr> ltsp (5.2.1-0ubuntu7) lucid; urgency=low
<bladernr>   * Fix multi-NIC support in d-i plugin. (LP: #376933)
<KE1HA> So should we pull the LSTP tests off if we know there gonna fail for 64bit?
<bladernr>   * Fix wrong arch on non-i386 in dhcpd.conf (LP: #203954)
<davmor2> KE1HA: if you can connect and ping the server then there could be an issue with dhcp
<bladernr>   * Add dependency on a plymouth theme so we have a splash.
<bladernr>  -- Stephane Graber <stgraber@ubuntu.com> Sat, 10 Apr 2010 20:15:10 -0400
<KE1HA> Yeah, Thin Client Boots Properly, and I am able to get to the Thin-Client Desktop, that parts work'en. But on the Server, It can't get conneted to the Net.
<bladernr> davmor2:  KE1HA's LTSP is fine as far as LTSP goes.  His second NIC on the LTSP server isn't getting out on the network.. that's a different network segment and should be getting it's IP from VBox... not sure why it's not.
<KE1HA> bladernr, Let me go look at the dhcp.conf on the server.
<bladernr> KE1HA:  what if you open a terminal, do a ifconfig and see if your outbout NIC even has an IP
<bladernr> if not, try running dhclient on it
<KE1HA> Ok, let me check that.
<bladernr> KE1HA:  you MAY have to manually assign an address for that outbound nic too, since LTSP is running dhcp as well
<KE1HA> http://imagebin.org/110037
<KE1HA> what's that command to run dhcp  .. is it jsut dhcpclient ?
<bladernr> that looks right... IIRC 192.168 is the external VBox LAN and 10. is the LTSP LAN (it's been a while)
<bladernr> to run the server or the client?
<KE1HA> client
<KE1HA> to gat an IP
<KE1HA> get
<bladernr> server is dhclient ethX
<davmor2> KE1HA, bladernr:  That might be the issue the default setup is for eth1 in and eth0 out.  So unless it's magically reset itself that might be the issue
<bladernr> davmor2:  yeah, that's what I was thinking... my last one was trying to use the wrong NIC as well during install.
<davmor2> so eth1 is the link to client and eth0 is interweb
<davmor2> KE1HA: what is the ip address assigned to the client
<KE1HA> I shut it off, let me fire it back up again.
<KE1HA> http://imagebin.org/110038
<KE1HA> Looks like 10.0.2.15
<KE1HA> But, when i'm on the Thin Client Log in screen, Im seeing a 192.168.0.20 IP address
<KE1HA> eth2 has the same IP address 10.0.2.15
<davmor2> KE1HA: That's the issue then you also shouldn't have 2 eth ports on the client that might be confusing networkmanager
<bladernr> on mine, eth0 is 10.X and eth1 is 192.168.x and it worked first time
<KE1HA> let me shutdown the Thin Client and server  BRB
<davmor2> bladernr: Yeah but it's still eth 0 and 1 KE1HA is eht 1 and 2 which might be the issue
<KE1HA> I dont understand that either
<bladernr> davmor2:  doh
<davmor2> KE1HA: try running the client with only one nic
<KE1HA> The Client only has one NIC already
<KE1HA> The Server has two Nocs
<KE1HA> NICS
<davmor2> KE1HA: not according to the image you just posted
<KE1HA> :-)  I know I dont understand it either.
<KE1HA> On VBOX, LSTP-Server, Adaptor one, set to NAT, Adaptor 2 set to Internal.
<KE1HA> On the Client, Adaptor-1, Internal.
<KE1HA> And that's it.
<KE1HA> Now, on my main Box, when I do ifconfig, I get eth0 and eth1
<KE1HA> Let me try annother VM, ans Iv'e got like 10 of them.
<KE1HA> On a standard UB-ALT-AMD64 Install, I get eth0 also.
<KE1HA> In VM that is.
<KE1HA> But the IP address is 10.0.2.15
<KE1HA> and that's the only VM running, Im gonna fire up another one and see if it gets 10.0.2.16
<davmor2> KE1HA: yeap don't worry about numbers too much the nat can set it up as whatever it wants.
<KE1HA> Ok, EDUB-DESKTOP, etho, but oddly enough, it too says 10.0.2.15
<KE1HA> ping localhost
<KE1HA> maybe that will work
<KE1HA> Just kidding.
<KE1HA> I dont know what's causing it.
<KE1HA> and whywould Two seperate VM's have the Same IP address ?
<KE1HA> while running concurrently?
<KE1HA> And both those VM's can get to the Internet no problem.
<KE1HA> I dont really need 63bit, 32 is fine, but would like to figure out why this version ins't work'en
<KE1HA> oosp dont need 64bit
<KE1HA> bladernr, I'm going to install a 32-Bit version and see what the results are.
<bladernr> I just did 32bit and it worked out of the box... so hopefully you'll see the same thing.
<KE1HA> Yeah, if it does, then we'll know somethign up wiht 64-bit.
<KE1HA> It only takes a couple minutes to install.
<bladernr> I'm almost done installing 64bit too... have it up in a few
<KE1HA> Ok, durting you server install, did you Pick eth0 for the metwrk adaptor ?
<KE1HA> network
<KE1HA> Anyway, I just picked eth0 as the main NIC>
<bladernr> I pick the first one that's listed
<KE1HA> That's what I picked, eth0
<KE1HA> Man, KDE can be painfull :-)
<ara> KE1HA, ssshhh (we know that but we don't say out loud :D)
<KE1HA> :-) sri
<KE1HA> bladernr, same problem with 32-Bit, only difference is, I have eth0 and eth1 on this build, but still can't get to the Ine.
<bladernr> do both addresses have IPs?
<bladernr> errr... do both NICs have IPs...
<bladernr> ping -I ethX www.canonical.com
<KE1HA> Let me look BRB
<KE1HA> eth0 = 10.0.2.15    eth1 192.168.0.20
<KE1HA> I can't ping out to anything,. I trided sudo dhclient -r then start it gaing, it gets the IP's but can't get out.
<bladernr> Really, just don't worry about it.  It's a VM/VBox issue, not a LTSP issue.
<KE1HA> It's annoying :-)
<bladernr> if you can boot the thinclient and log in on that, you're good.
<bladernr> heh, yeah, I imagine so
<KE1HA> Yeah, the Thin Client boots.
<KE1HA> That worked on 64-Bit also.
<KE1HA> Glad the Docs do say, then browse to the Inet, i'd really be tweaked then :-)
<KE1HA> Don't say
<KE1HA> bladernr, so should I Pass on both the 32 / 64 bit versin os the LTSP? they both booted fine once I have VBOX setup, only issue I can see is the outbound Internet.
<bladernr> yes.  The network issue is yours.... I've installed both 32 and 64bit and do not have internet issues (using VBox too)
<bladernr> so it's something with your VM config or something...
<bladernr> but it's not a greater issue with LTSP
<KE1HA> Yeah, I need to figure that one out.
<KE1HA> Ok, I'll put pass on them then.
<KE1HA> ara, the rescue bug 613510 is on the KDE ALT cd's too.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 613510 in rescue (Ubuntu) "Rescue mode shows more partitions that those that are available as root partitions (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613510
<ara> KE1HA, OK, I have seen that cjwatson already triaged the bug
<KE1HA> yes, I saw that just then, well at least they know.
<KE1HA> bladernr, where is the Kubuntu-Netbook ISO hiding at  ?
<davmor2> KE1HA: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/lucid/daily-live/
<KE1HA> I found it davmor2 TNX .
<KE1HA> Everyone at the Pub already ? :-)
<davmor2> no
<KE1HA> Are you at the sprint as well davmor2 ?
<davmor2> yeap
<KE1HA> Where abouts are all the meetings taking place ? I lived in York for about 8yrs.
<davmor2> Oxford for this one
<KE1HA> rr
<KE1HA> davmor2, do you all use a works for scheduling, like work-week 32,33,34 etc or is it straight calendar events ?
<KE1HA> Use a work week schedule .. .. ..
<davmor2> KE1HA: we just make it up as we go along ;)
<KE1HA> :-)  ok
<slangasek> hi, is there anyone around today who can help with wubi, migration-assistant testing for the 10.04.1 point release?
<ara> slangasek, some of us are sprinting this week in Oxford, with little access to hardware
<slangasek> so I've gathered :(
<ara> slangasek, I just finished the iSCSI test and it failed, maybe cjwatson can have a look to the logs to see if he quickly spots the error
<ara> slangasek, bug 619353
<ara> KE1HA, do you have Windows in any of your machines?
<KE1HA> Only on an i386 D400 Laptop (XP), but I could always install Vista, I have a copy of that & key somwhere.
<ara> KE1HA, the XP would work
<KE1HA> What ya need?
<ara> KE1HA, can you help us testing Wubi?
<KE1HA> Ohhh, that's scary :-)
<ara> KE1HA, those are the testcases that haven't been covered
<ara> KE1HA, why?
<KE1HA> Does that mess with the MBR at all, in any way ?
<KE1HA> In not, sure I can hav a go at it.
<KE1HA> If Not.
<ara> KE1HA, here you have a nice explanation on how that work:
<ara> http://blog.cyphermox.net/2010/06/wubi-installing-ubuntu-inside-windows.html
<KE1HA> Ok.
<ara> slangasek, can you answer that question? ^
<slangasek> I think wubi does install to the MBR
<slangasek> it just doesn't repartition
<KE1HA> It looks ok, which CD has Wubi ? I've not tested it before.
<ara> KE1HA, the desktop CDs
<KE1HA> If this Nukes my MBR Im flying to Oxfora ara :-)
<KE1HA> Ok, i'll have a look at it.
<KE1HA> I can only do i386-desktop is that ok ?
<ara> no it just installs inside windows it doesn't touch your mbr as such lucids is fine
<ara> that was davmor2 who answer
<ara> he's the wubi expert
<ara> KE1HA, and, yes, it is better than nothing, thanks
<KE1HA> Ok, no worries. Am burning a CD now.
<ara> slangasek, KE1HA is also installing Wubi
<ara> KE1HA, we're trying to see if bug 613288 reproduces
<KE1HA> Its really easy actually.
<KE1HA> It's doing it's thing. no troubles so far.
<KE1HA> Just FYI, all those users on the bug report have Vista or Later Windows Boxes, they all have that dreaded UIC ot UAC whatever it is that malfunctions everything.  I disabled it forever on Vista when I used it, else ran into stuff like that all the time.
<ara> KE1HA, OK, thanks for that info
<ara> slangasek, ^
<slangasek> ah, thanks
<cyphermox> slangasek, do you still need help with wubi testing?
<slangasek> cyphermox: yes, definitely - see iso.qa.ubuntu.com and take your pick :)
<KE1HA> Yep, same exact error, on XP
<cyphermox> ok; it's going to be an hour or so though, time to install Windows on metal
<cyphermox> slangasek, ara; any particular test cases / bugs would require re-testing or so? so I know what version to install :)
<KE1HA> My error was "Cannot Download metalink and therefore ISO"
<cyphermox> KE1HA, I take it you did your tests on XP
<KE1HA> It jsut failed.
<marjo> cyphermox: yes; please http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/4424/11
<KE1HA> But yes, the test was on i386 XP laptop.
<ara> KE1HA, can you comment the bug and upload your logs?
<ara> (also mark the test as failed)
<KE1HA> Ok, need to find this log.
<slangasek> KE1HA: if you have more time to help test, once you've uploaded your logs you could grab the stand-alone wubi.exe from http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/wubi.exe and see if the problem is reproducible that way
<KE1HA> Sure, I've done all the others I can do I think.
<KE1HA> It actually gave me 2x error loges.
<KE1HA> On for Rev 189 and one fer 190, but that's the first time I've ever installed it, or tried to install.
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> I don't understand that
<slangasek> KE1HA: any chance you could join #ubuntu-release and talk to cjwatson about this?
<KE1HA> Sure,, can I download the Wubi.exe directly to the XP Box?
<slangasek> yes
<KE1HA> Ok, ubuntu release .. on my way.
<cyphermox> KE1HA, after installing wubi from the CD, did you get errors reading NTFS partitions when trying to boot to grub?
<KE1HA> I've not made it paset the DL yet.
<KE1HA> past*
<cyphermox> you didn't try the first case, wdi-001? that one is using the files from a CD
<KE1HA> Mine failed on the metalink file, that's cuz the release tree isn't populated yet, but I dont see why this is fetching another ISO, when it has one.
<cyphermox> right
<KE1HA> They wanted me to Install-test it, so that's what I was doing.
<KE1HA> I guess I could have Live-Booted as in case 001
<KE1HA> Im new too Wubi - 1st today :-)
<cyphermox> KE1HA, the cd has a copy of wubi in its root... that's what I'm trying to test on Vista right now; but once it reboots, grub doesn't like the fact that the partitions are ntfs
<KE1HA> yeah, that makes since, as NFS / EXT and NTFS dont play well together.
<cyphermox> nevermind, maybe that's not exactly what is happening
<KE1HA> I dont understand the Boot-loader. Why woudl anyone need Wubi, if they had a LiveCD already?
<KE1HA> I thought the idea behind Wubi is like a big EXE fer WinDoze
<cyphermox> KE1HA, yes, but some people might not be ready to use the liveCD to repartition and install, it's just a convenient way to install ubuntu alongside windows
<ara> marjo, I will stay connected, in case some help is needed testing
<marjo> ara: thx!
<KE1HA> Hmm. right ok, from like USB or Downloaded file or something. I've seen allot of these Netbook guys / girls in the ubuntu support channel saying they have no CD on their Box etc.
<KE1HA> cyphermox, other than this issue, I did not see any real show stoppers from an install standpoint. I could not test Cloud  or the language regressions / migrations though.
<cyphermox> KE1HA, it's my fault, I was testing the maverick image *facepalms*
<KE1HA> Well, I would not have known abt this one if ara had not said something to me abt it.
<KE1HA> and if the Intel i855 chipset problem was resolved, I would not have this box on Windows either :-0
<KE1HA> cyphermox, no worries though, there's still 4 hours left in "today" so, it will happen Im sure.
<cyphermox> KE1HA, what i855 problem?
<KE1HA> The Black Screen at & after boot.
<cyphermox> ah, nice. do you have a bug number for that one, in case issues may be similar to the ones on i915 and others?
<KE1HA> have to try an nomodset to i915, noacpi, etc etc, none works on the mid-850's series chips.
<KE1HA> Here's the Work-Around: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<KE1HA> but dont always work, and there's loads of people with that issue, or similar to it.
<cyphermox> that somehow doesn't sound like the same bug
<KE1HA> I can't even get to the Install screen, after initial boot from the CD, jsut locks up.
<cyphermox> ok
<KE1HA> To be honest I dont know the real root cause, Im just pegging it this based on all the others having the same issue on i855's
<KE1HA> Have a grep on Launchpad Answers go Black Screen, or Boot lock ups, there's loads of them.
<KE1HA> Not to say there all the same problem, but most complain the same way, "It Workes on 904/910 but then xyz on 10.04" all the same symptoms get explained.
<KE1HA> One thing I've not tried is the Maverick Kernel, I may do that on a LiveCD ans see how it pans out.
<davmor2> KE1HA: no that doesn't help test this issue at all :)
<KE1HA> Hmm, Im outta ideas on that one.
<KE1HA> But this is the controller I have: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL and it goes nutty bonkers at bott / install.
<KE1HA> Boot*
<KE1HA> I take that back, I've got the 855M
<KE1HA> yeah, it's th 82855GM/GME
<njin> hello to all
<njin> haw can i have a textual output of ubiquity during install ?
<davmor2> njin: you can't really but there is a log you can read through after
<njin> davmor2: thanks
<ara> njin, during the installation is under /var/log/syslog
<ara> njin, once installed, it will be stored under /var/log/installer/syslog
<njin> ara: then switching to console i can have it
<davmor2> njin: no, you would need to run something like watch on syslog
<njin> ara: nano
<njin> davmor2: nano /var/log/syslog
<njin> ara, davmor2: thanks
<cyphermox> oh, the irony. running into bugs and issues with Windows when trying to install Ubuntu >.<
<KE1HA> Looks like all is well again ara, back to desktop apps :-)
<ara> KE1HA, great
<ara> KE1HA, you're doing an awesome work, thanks a lot  :)
<KE1HA> No worries, learning allot, especially abt installs :-)
 * charlie-tca thinks we teach with experience
<charlie-tca> The more you do, the more you learn
<njin> hello, i'm looking for a volounterous with two HD that can confirm bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/601344 reproducible in every images.
<njin> on ubuntu20100816.1 bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/619495 (jokey don't start on installed OS) mdsum verified by zsync and CD verified by k3b.
<charlie-tca> The jockey bug was reported in Maverick already, also.
<charlie-tca> njin: I will burn an image and verify the two hd bug
<njin> charlie-tca: big!!!
<charlie-tca> well, as soon as I figure out which image he used
<charlie-tca> what is?
<njin> charlie-tca: if i remeber jockey's bug was in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> still a duplicate
<njin> charlie-tca: i've tested only ubuntu 64
<charlie-tca> It doesn't matter. the bug is still a duplicate if it showed up in maverick already
<njin> charlie-tca: then i mark as duplicate.
<charlie-tca> yes, and add the tag "lucid"
<njin> charlie-tca: sorry, but the bug in xubuntu was in the liveCd, here is in the installed OS, in the CD works
<charlie-tca> the 2 hd bug needs to be noted in release notes.
<njin> how?
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> Just tell the release manager
<charlie-tca> All bugs found in testing are looked at before the release. If the image was already released, it can be fixed for 10.04.2
<njin> probably is fixed in maverick
<charlie-tca> I haven't seen the announcement yet, so it should be okay to get it added
<njin> i need to verify a dup of another report of ara with three disk
<njin> but i'll do tomorrow, now it's too late for me. see you tomorrow, good noght
<njin> *night
<charlie-tca> good night
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-18
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> morning Riddell
<jibel> marjo, hello, I tried to reproduce your firefox issue again with the kubuntu netbook livecd in persistent mode without success but I've found a strange behavior of casper.
<jibel> marjo, what was the device you used as persistent device and was it completely clean, I mean freshly formatted and fully empty ?
<marjo> jibel: i think my problem had to do with virtualbox not recognizing the USB stick
<marjo> jibel: yes, the device was freshly formatted and only folder was lost+found
<fader_> marjo: You could test it with a virtual hard disk
<fader_> If you're using vbox that's probably much easier than trying to get a USB device recognized
<marjo> jibel: single partition labeled 'casper-rw'
<marjo> jibel: but i wanted to test with the USB stick instead of hard disk to see if that works
<marjo> since you had already confirmed w/ hard disk
<jibel> marjo, okay. I cannot reproduce then, the test passes each time with a clean device (usb or partition)
<marjo> jibel: ok thx!
<marjo> fader_ my point is USB stick should also work
<jibel> marjo, did you tried qemu, it supports usb without having to pay for it I guess.
<marjo> and jibel just confirmed it
<fader_> marjo: Agreed, but dealing with USB in virtual box is an 'interesting' activity
<marjo> fader_ i can confirm the interesting activity
<njin> Hello to all: steps 3 and 7 of testcase uoi-002 need to be updated http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopOem
<ara> njin, if you have a launchpad account, you can do it yourself
<ara> njin, I am subscribed to all the changes, so I will review the changes
<njin> ara: ok, i will do .
<njin> ara: done
<ara> njin, great, thanks
<KE1HA> Good after noon ara, question for you.  I'm looking at the diffrences between UB / EDUB and XUB (primarily menu headings / pull downs) and was wondering if there's a Blueprint for setting up the Menu structure on Ubuntu?
<ara> KE1HA, each project is different on what applications to add and how to structure their menus
<KE1HA> Yes, understand about the individual apps, maybe I wasn't too clear, I thinking about the Menu structure itself not so much the contests (apps) for each, for example:
<KE1HA> On UB/EDUB, Sound & Video = Multimedia in Xubuntu.
<KE1HA> on UB/EDUB Internet = Network on Xubuntu.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-19
<mathan> hai
<mathan> this is mathan from bangalore
<mathan> hello
<mathan> any body is there
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-20
<ara> good morning all!
<weld> hey, is there a place to report bugs for maverick alpha isos?
<cr3> weld: not against isos themselves, are you having a problem with the installer?
<weld> cr3: yes, basically no matter what i choose on booting, it freezes at some point when X has started, before i get the live desktop or X installation
<weld> so it's not only with the installer, the live cd option freezes too
<cr3> weld: I would probably try to report a bug against the ubiquity project on launchpad and it might be triaged properly afterwards
<weld> cr3: is that https://launchpad.net/ubiquity ? it doesn't use launchpad for bugs?
<weld> cr3: sorry, found it
<cr3> weld: awesome!
#ubuntu-testing 2010-08-22
<Guest21386> hi, which forum to discuss video driver issues crashing metacity ?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-15
<archman> hi
<davmor2> hello
<archman> i am running 11.10 and i cannot manage to run ccsm
<archman> i am on the live session, installed ccsm
<archman> i go to run, enter ccsm and press the return key, but nothing happens
<davmor2> archman:  for help on oneiric you really need to go to #ubuntu+1 this channel is for discussion of testing things hope that helps
<archman> thanks :)
<davmor2> archman: try compiz rather than ccsm
<archman> nothing
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-16
<jp_Hranice> Hallo everybody.
<jp_Hranice> I have a qestion about ISO Testing tracker.
<jp_Hranice> Why so lot of ISOs are unavaible ?
<cr3> jp_Hranice: not sure, but maybe the cd build logs might help: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/
<brendand> jp_Hranice - alpha3 iso testing is over
<brendand> jp_Hranice - likely the links are now pointing to daily images which are expired
<brendand> This build wasn't found on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110803.1/oneiric-desktop-i386.iso (may no longer exists)
<brendand> only the last 2 days images are stored at daily-live
<brendand> for example
<brendand> jibel - which mailing list sends out notifications of iso testing starting?
<jp_Hranice> I found something on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20110816/
<brendand> jp_Hranice - well yes, that is todays image. but there is no call to test it. feel free to try it - but no guarantee of working ;)
<jibel> brendand, iso-testers@lists.launchpad.net and ubuntu-qa@lists.ubuntu.com
<jibel> jp_Hranice, only last 2 successful builds are kept on cdimages.u.c
<brendand> jp_Hranice - so if you want to know when ISO testing is needed, subscribe to https://launchpad.net/~iso-testers/+join
<jibel> that's why links from the tracker are not active anymore.
<jibel> images released for a3 are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/
<jibel> but you'd better test daily builds.
<brendand> jibel - it would be better of iso.qa.u.c got cleared after the release is made?
<jibel> brendand, right. I usually keep it open for a few days for the list of bugs but now it's over. I updated the notice. thanks
<jp_Hranice> ok. Thank you
<hggdh> jibel: can you review my change to USIT?
<jibel> hggdh, of course I can.
<jibel> hggdh, and good morning :)
<hggdh> jibel: a very good afternoon to you, sir
<jibel> hggdh, I have some comments about  end_VM(VM_id)
<hggdh> jibel: yes?
<jibel> hggdh, VM_id is defined but not used instead test['_id'] is used but its scope is global
<jibel> hggdh, and it is not declared as global
<hggdh> duh
<hggdh> obviously it should use VM_id, not test[...]
<hggdh> jibel: this is the beauty of review
<hggdh> correcting
<jibel> hggdh, my pleasure
<charlie-tca> Good morning, jibel and hggdh
<jibel> morning charlie-tca !
<hggdh> a very good morning to you, charlie-tca
<hggdh> jibel: corrected
<jibel> hggdh, approved, I'll merge it in a minute with a new test for desktop.
<hggdh> jibel: thank you
<jibel> hggdh, thanks to you :)
 * jibel -> away
<hggdh> jibel: (when you are back, tomorrow is good enough) -- did we already drop UEC from the ISO tests?
<hggdh> (server tests)
<qwebirc58712> bbye
<jibel> hggdh, I removed them last milestone, and they should be replaced by openstack ones for Beta
<hggdh> jibel: thank you, I just wanted to be sure they were out
<jibel> hggdh, I haven't heard from Daviey about it and which test cases should be added.
<hggdh> jibel: I asked them today on the server meeting. They are still to work on which tests will be added
<jibel> hggdh, will that be ready for B1 testing ?
<hggdh> jibel: I doubt... B1 is on us :-(
<hggdh> but hope springs eternal, and all that
<jibel> hggdh, I'd like to update wazn and aldebaran to r241 tomorrow after the morning run. I'll add jobs for oem, lvm and encrypted home to alternate and desktop. Do you agree ?
<hggdh> jibel: yes, I do
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-17
<jibel> brendand, how to I reset checkbox, like if it had never ever been launched before ?
<brendand> jibel - rm -rf ~/.checkbox
<brendand> jibel - should be
<jibel> brendand, there is no such directory
<jibel> brendand, .cache/checkbox
<brendand> jibel - or that one
<jibel> hggdh, I upgraded wazn and aldebaran to latest usit, if everything's broken tomorrow, that's my fault ;-)
<hggdh> jibel: heh. Let's make it *our* fault, since I also contributed to the changes ;-)
<jibel> hggdh, okay, you're right. that will be yours !
<hggdh> LOL
<jibel> patrickmw, do you remember that bug with ldtp and evolution ? Do you have any reference upstream I can't find it ?
<patrickmw> jibel, looking
<patrickmw> http://goo.gl/p85xb
<jibel> patrickmw, that's not it. I'm talking about the bug in evolution where ldtp couldn't query the message list. You had a chat with nagappan and upstream devs, but I cant find the master report upstream.
<patrickmw> jibel, sorry, that link was intented for you
<jibel> ah ok.
<patrickmw> jibel: bug 723898
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723898 in evolution (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "a11y support removed for ETable objects (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723898
<jibel> patrickmw, Yeah that's it. thanks!
<patrickmw> jibel, yw
<jibel> patrickmw, want me to file something on that googledoc ?
<patrickmw> jibel, haha, no I copied it in the wrong channel :)
<hggdh> QA meeting in 8 minutes on #ubuntu-meeting
<pgoetz> Presumably this is already known, but I did an apt-get dist-upgrade on an 11.10 server install and there seems to be a typo in the apport post-install script:
<pgoetz> SyntaxError: ("'continue' not properly in loop", ('/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_ubiquity.py', 30, None, 'continue\n'))
<pgoetz> (I meant to say an 11.10 alpha 3 64-bit server install)
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-18
<jibel> hggdh, I like your latest improvement to usit.
<jibel> the job fails in 3 minutes instead of 80 :)
<jp_Hranice> Hallo here.
<jp_Hranice> Something new to test ? :-)
<hggdh> jibel: ah, this is better indeed
<hggdh> jibel: good morning
<hggdh> patrickmw: good morning
<jibel> hggdh, good morning
<patrickmw> hggdh, jibel, gema: good morning / afternoon
<hggdh> gema, patrickmw: good!
<jibel> morning patrickmw
<gema> patrickmw, hggdh, jibel: hello!
<hggdh> buen dia
<hggdh> correct? ^
<gema> buenos dias :D
<gema> buen dia is more used by the south american part of the Spanish speakers
<pedro_> so it's ok ? :-)
<gema> yep
<gema> x)
<gema> I thought he was just talking to me, so being from Spain I suggested the other form :P
<gema> hi pedro_ !
<gema> buen dia ;)
<pedro_> buenos dias gema :-)
<pedro_> heh
<jibel> gema, that's because hggdh only known Pedro's spanish. It is not proper spanish ;-P
<gema> hahaha, it's proper, it's just different from mine x)
<hggdh> well, I try
<hggdh> bom dia
<gema> is that Portuguese?
<hggdh> there. Done. I give up on Spanish
<hggdh> gema: yes, it is
<gema> bom dia :D
<pedro_> jibel, lol!
<gema> jibel: does anyone speak French to you or are you feeling lonely?
<hggdh> this is like all europeans. The French say French from Canada is not French (as from Belgium, and anywhere else not on continental France); The Spanish say the rest of the world does not speak it correct
<jibel> gema, oh you don't know about the french mafia then
<hggdh> actually, the Spanish complain about the Spanish from Spain itself (depend on where from)
<jibel> gema, even rickspencer speaks french, you'll have to learn it.
<pedro_> hggdh, true true, like Catalan vs Spanish
<hggdh> Portuguese from Portugal is good, from Brazil, or any of the transmarines is bad
<hggdh> Catalá is cool, at least written
<gema> yep, I don't like south spain's spanish
<gema> that's not spanish x)
<hggdh> :-)
<gema> it's andalusian
<hggdh> there you go...
<gema> x)
 * gema wonders if that word even exists in English
<hggdh> oh, there is the Portuguese from the Madeira Islands. Perhaps the most heavy accent I have ever heard
<hggdh> gema: if it did not, now it does ;-)
<pedro_> we should consolidate everything in Portuñol
<hggdh> YES!
<pedro_> ;-)
<gema> yep
<hggdh> (mind the swearing, a lot of them bad words are the same, found it the worst possible way)
<jibel> gema, offtopic but back to your question this morning about "what amount of Ubuntu's code is C/C++, Java, python, etc ?"
<gema> yep
<hggdh> oh, noes! jibel is going off-topic!
 * hggdh wonders about all the chat we just had...
<pedro_> time to switch the channel
<jibel> gema, I did the count on 10% of the main archive here is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/669239/
<gema> he is actually going on-topic x)
<gema> w0w, that's excellent, thank you !
<gema> what is the main archive?
<jibel> so the results of the study seems still relevant
<gema> all the source code together?
<gema> yes, indeed
<hggdh> nice...
<gema> java has gone up quite a bit
<hggdh> jibel: salary seems a bit off though
<hggdh> and I did not know there was still fortran being coded
<jibel> hggdh, well copyright 2001-2004 may explain the salary
<hggdh> gema: the main archive is where the official packages reside
<jp_Hranice> Something new to test ? :-)
<gema> ok, good, thanks a lot
<hggdh> jp_Hranice: there is always the daily ISOs
<gema> so ISOs come from the archive, right?
<gema> and people dump new code in the archive?
<hggdh> jp_Hranice: not counting SRU validation/verification
<hggdh> gema: not as easy, but yes
<jp_Hranice> gema:  somebody post me testing ISOs are closed for Oreinick
<jibel> gema, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<gema> jp_Hranice: what does that mean, for a newbie like me?
<jibel> jp_Hranice, testing alpha 3 is over (since it is out), but not testing daily builds.
<gema> jibel: thanks
<jp_Hranice> jibel: ok thanks
<jibel> jp_Hranice, you cannot report results to the tracker for dailies but you can still file bugs in launchpad.
<jp_Hranice> jibel: It's understable.
<jp_Hranice> daily snapshots are made from repositories ?
<jp_Hranice> or I have to install entire Ubuntu
<jibel> jp_Hranice, yes. they are built everyday from what is in the repositories
<jp_Hranice> jibel: thanks
<jibel> jp_Hranice, Ubuntu desktop daily isos are there http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<jp_Hranice> OK
<jibel> for example today there is no new desktop image because probably there is some dependency issue in the archive
<jibel> hm, gone :(
<jibel> I'm feeling so lonely and depressed
<hggdh> so am I...
<jibel> :D
<hggdh> got mesself into working on a MIR
 * jibel trying to finish live session automated testing and wonders why there's no recursive directory copy in python that allows file overwrite.
#ubuntu-testing 2011-08-19
<jibel> hggdh, https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubuntu-server-iso-testing/live_session/+merge/72168
<jibel> it was more difficult to integrate to usit than expected, I'd appreciate a review
<hggdh> jibel: looking
<jibel> hggdh, good morning, no emergency :)
<hggdh> jibel: good afternoon, no problem :-)
<jibel> I need someone to reproduce bug 829370 on an oneiric box upgraded from natty
<jibel> the test is to enable accessibility, reboot, login and check if the desktop crashes or not.
<hggdh> jibel: must be upgraded from natty?
<jibel> hggdh, I'm not sure that's a key component of the crash. You can try even on a non-upgraded system I think.
<hggdh> k
<hggdh> jibel: there seems to be another issue on accessability -- I requested flashing of the window title and whole window, then clicked on 'test'. Nothing happened
<hggdh> meanwhile, rebooting
<hggdh> jibel: first thing on the change: at the beginning you glob.glob a directory, and then 'cp -rf "the return from glob" newdir'
<hggdh> you shoudl instead do a for entry in glob,glob cp -rf yadda
<hggdh> if glob.glob returns more than one entry, it will do the wrong thing right now
<jibel> hggdh, why couldn't I copy more than 1 entry to destdir at a time ?
<hggdh> jibel: cp a b c d e f?
<jibel> the goal *is* to copy more than one entry, and there's nothin in python to do that if target dir already exists
<hggdh> of course, it will work, the last entry in the cp is a dir
<hggdh> duh
<hggdh> should not do that before drinking coffee
 * jibel rereading his code
<jibel> hggdh, you're right that would fail if target was a file, but it's the result from copytree above
<jibel> which would fails if it is a file and not a directory.
<hggdh> jibel: yes
<jibel> I could add an extra test and exit if it is not a directory.
<hggdh> but jibel just for sanity, it might be good to test
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> yes :-)
<jibel> this is really a corner case, like dpkg creating a file instead of a directory which is doubtful
<jibel> of a I/O error or something bad like this.
<jibel> lp hates me today and keeps crashing on my script.
<jibel> hggdh, did you reboot with a11y enabled finally ?
<hggdh> jibel: just did
<hggdh> it is slow, the netbrick
<jibel> hggdh, anything in /var/crash ?
<hggdh> jibel: it did not crash, but I was not up-to-date; I am running a dist-upgrade now
<hggdh> jibel: on the other hand...
<hggdh> ally seems a bit hosed there
<jibel> hggdh, no *at-spi2-core* or *unity-panel* crash file ?
<hggdh> jibel: absolutely no crash file, of any name
<hggdh> but wait for the dist-upgrade to end, and a new reboot (also remember, this is a fresh install of oneiric)
<jibel> hggdh, I'll try on a fresh install on the same system and see if it doesn't crash,  that would be the upgrade then, some lib left behind or alike.
<jibel> hggdh, many thanks for testing
<hggdh> jibel: not done yet, now rebooting after dist-upgrade, with high contrast enabled
<hggdh> I only have oneiric right now on a netslug
<hggdh> jibel: seems to have crashed
<jibel> \o/
<hggdh> but it was compiz...
<jibel> easy target ;-)
<hggdh> trying again
<hggdh> jibel: weird: compiz *is* running, unity is not, but no crash file
<hggdh> ah, hell, the dist-upgrade removed unity
<hggdh> from the /var/log/apt/history.log:
<hggdh> Remove: unity:amd64 (4.8.0-0ubuntu3), unity-2d:amd64 (4.0.0-0ubuntu1), libunity-2d-private0:amd64 (4.0.0-0ubuntu1), unity-2d-spread:amd64 (4.0.0-0ubuntu1), unity-2d-panel:amd64 (4.0.0-0ubuntu1), unity-2d-places:amd64 (4.0.0-0ubuntu1), libgjs0b:amd64 (1.29.0-1ubuntu1), unity-2d-launcher:amd64 (4.0.0-0ubuntu1)
<jibel> hggdh, simple fix to many problems
<hggdh> yes, so true...
<hggdh> ok, trying again
<hggdh> jibel: I cannot reproduce -- unity is again installed, and I am running with high-contrast. Session is opened OK, no crashes
<jibel> hggdh, and orca enabled and running ?
<hggdh> no, orca is not running.
<hggdh> will set it to speak, and reboot/login
<hggdh> ls -l /var/crash
<hggdh> _usr_lib_at-spi2-core_at-spi-bus-launcher.102.crash
<jibel> hggdh, cool, that's the one
<hggdh> jibel: there you go. Did not even need to reboot. As soon as I enabled orca, it barfed
<jibel> hggdh, if you logout, login that should crash unity-panel
<hggdh> will do it now
<jibel> hggdh, it is a fresh installation, isn't it ?
<jibel> hggdh, could you add a comment on bug 829370, please ?
<jibel> I'll assign it to the desktop team
<hggdh> will do it now. And yes, unit-panel now crashed
<jibel> hggdh, so please confirm but 829367 as well. Thanks!
<hggdh> jibel: done, and done
<hggdh> jibel: and yes, it is a fresh install (fresh meaning it was an Oneiric install, no upgrade)
<jibel> that new switcher is driving me mad. No one on DX has ever worked with spreadsheets I guess.
<hggdh> jibel: there still?
<jibel> hggdh, Yep on #u-meeting
<hggdh> k, I will wait
<jibel> hggdh, how can I help ?
<hggdh> in templates.desktop/test_cases/livesession/custom-installation/hooks/casper-bottom.sh
<hggdh> you start with "If you change this, please also change the copy in ubiquity-hooks/30accessibility."
<jibel> hggdh, bah, copy/paste failure
<hggdh> ah, OK :-)
<hggdh> apart from that, go for it
<jibel> hggdh, I saw that but forgot to remove it. I'll do, thanks for the reminder
<hggdh> and I just approved it
<jibel> charlie-tca, morning
<jibel> charlie-tca, bug 829370
<charlie-tca> looking
<jibel> charlie-tca, do you know if it's known or in progress or any status ?
<jibel> I reported it today but maybe that's expected at this stage
<charlie-tca> I don't know what is going on with it. I will check with TheMuso tonight when he comes on
<charlie-tca> I don't have at-spi2 on this system because dasher still requires the older version
<jibel> charlie-tca, okay thanks, I'm usually offline when he comes on.
<charlie-tca> No problem. Thanks for bringing it up.
<jibel> charlie-tca, the problem being that on a fresh install orca doesn't work because of this crash
<charlie-tca> Even in unity 2d?
<charlie-tca> accessibility is going to be using 2d instead of 3d
<jibel> charlie-tca, I haven't tried.
<charlie-tca> To the best of my knowledge, we don't care if orca works in 3d now
<jibel> charlie-tca, do you mean the if a user selects "a11y" on the  boot menu he will be logged to unity-2d and this settings will be kept after installation ?
<charlie-tca> desktop images are broken again, so can't try it in live sessions
<charlie-tca> yes
<jibel> charlie-tca, okay, good to know. I'll test on 2d then
<charlie-tca> a11y and accessibility installs will default to 2d
<jibel> charlie-tca, that lower the importance a bit even if it's still high.
<charlie-tca> 3d just doesn't work for it
<charlie-tca> why?
<charlie-tca> it still is broken if it won't work
<charlie-tca> why are those needing that second-class users
<charlie-tca> Well, I guess if it works in 2d but not 3d, yes, it is lower priority
<jibel> charlie-tca, I mean if it works on 2d and the user is logged there by default, it is still a crash, but less critical since by default the user has a working environment
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> sorry
<jibel> no worries :)
<charlie-tca> fingers type, then brain engages
<jibel> I'll test on 2d, to be sure it's working
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<charlie-tca> I will point the bug to TheMuso, anyway, tonight
<jibel> yes please. Thanks
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-13
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<balloons> it's late
<smartboyhw> balloons: astraljava hostile took over coordination of Ubuntu Studio Testing
<smartboyhw> It's 12:33 PM here
<balloons> yep.. we're 12 hrs difference
<balloons> fun eh?
<smartboyhw> fun!
<balloons> you are literally half-way round the world
<smartboyhw> Yep!
<balloons> not sure you could get any farther away :-)
<smartboyhw> I'm wondering: What do you think about Ubuntu TV
<balloons> smartboyhw, as in?
<smartboyhw> As in #ubuntu-tv!
<smartboyhw> :)
<balloons> it's neat to see unity on so many platforms
<balloons> and have it make sense
<smartboyhw> Yep
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu Studio Meeting 1400UTC on Monday (I mean today for me, tmr or today for you)
 * smartboyhw waves at rbasak
<smartboyhw> I am back!
<phillw> smartboyhw: I have to leave in just over 30 minutes. I forgot that I have an appoitment.
<xnox> is there a central place for existing utah runlists?
 * xnox wants to learn from examples
<xnox> real-life examples
<njin> LOL, ubiquity-dm rising up a garbled win8 background ( my machine love Ubuntu) http://www.flickr.com/photos/83509150@N05/7772803918/in/photostream/
<smartboyhw> balloons? You here?
<balloons> howdy
<smartboyhw> In a Ubuntu Studio meeting now
<smartboyhw> Chairing it
<smartboyhw> balloons: I need to find more people to test Ubuntu Studio
<smartboyhw> phillw: I am not free
<balloons> smartboyhw, I see.. I think you
<balloons> you've got some time, so :-)
<smartboyhw> There's only me and len to help testing
<smartboyhw> balloons: Finished meeting
<balloons> smartboyhw, there's an on-air meeting every monday @ this tme
<balloons> if your interested in watching
<balloons> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVd9pEB9XYGGk7fJvNlYHWw
<smartboyhw> NOw in there
<smartboyhw> Who can join the Hangout
<balloons> it gives you an insight on what the canonical platform qa team is doing
<balloons> it's there meeting
<smartboyhw> Oh
<balloons> but they publish it publically
<balloons> they have it every week on monday
<smartboyhw> Who's in the team?
<smartboyhw> I mean Canonical Platform QA
<smartboyhw> Bye balloons
<balloons> good night smartboyhw !
<smartboyhw> Good night!
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> pong
<phillw> I have a little bug to report on qa-iso tracker.
<phillw> when you de-select all flavours on the left, except the one you want to check on; when you ask for 'history', it gives you the entire suite!
<balloons> phillw, lol
<balloons> you know what, I've always experienced that but didn't think about it
<phillw> just taken 5 mins to get the one for ubuntu-server as I have a willing tester for server 12.10
<balloons> phillw, do you know how to report it?
<balloons> report and I can confirm and assign it
<phillw> I was 'attempting' top do a manual cadence check on the release.
<balloons> ahh phillw
<balloons> heh
<balloons> yea, you see how difficult it gets eh?
<phillw> balloons: report it & I will confirm it. I've got to wget ubuntu-server-amd64 12.10 and install it on a VM for proxlinux.
<balloons> phillw, touche :-) no problem
<balloons> just wanted to make sure you knew how to report
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+filebug
<balloons> it's a link at the very bottom of the site
<balloons> there's even a 'get the code' link
<phillw> balloons:  okies, I'll have a check into it. Let me fire up KVM of the master server and get this guy sorted back out with his VM. He volunteered it back to our pool on SII, then found out the new hoster people were ass-holes and has asked if I still have a spare one. As it happens, I had not re-assigned his IPv4 to someone else.
<balloons> okm have at it
<balloons> I'll make sure it gets filled
<phillw> send me the link & I'll confirm it for you, not that it needs much confirming!
<balloons> phillw, I subscribed you
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1036387
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1036387 in Ubuntu QA Website "Tracker doesn't allow for filtering in history view" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<balloons> phillw, do you want lubuntu stats for last week?
<balloons> I can make them up really quick
<balloons> lol.
<balloons> "make them up".. lol, not forge them.. but get the results and provide them to you
<phillw> balloons: if you could, as Lars did say that he had done the tests requested and let out a light :sigh:: when asked to repeat them
<balloons> phillw, I wanted to talk with him about that
<balloons> I didn't see his results show up
<balloons> and if that was a technical issue, then whoops! and I'll figure out how it happened
<balloons> if they really aren't there, then something happened on his end..
<balloons> we also need to chat about things in general. I was holding off on speaking until after the week is over
<balloons> but I want to get something on the schedule this week
<balloons> I'm going to just put forward a couple times to everyone to talk with me and everyone else
<balloons> once in my morning and once in my evening
<balloons> that should hit everyone I hope
<balloons> but back on my question -- do you want lubuntu results from last week?
<phillw> TBH. for Lars, email is the best way to catch him. I cannot honestly recall the last time I chatted to him on IRC.
<phillw> it is the same for one of the other lubuntu devs, his job is that varied he does really prefer email.
<phillw> and as for the surgeon who is pcman, he just tries to keep up with emails and dev stuff for the project. I will ask julien before I email him.
<balloons> hmm
<balloons> well, sounds like a ml thread is better than
<balloons> that's fine, I'll start one of those instead. Whatever works for me. I just want to make myself availible for more than a ml thread if desired
<balloons> I'll mention that :)
<phillw> balloons: I'm not sure about things on 'main' QA, but with people from so many different TZ's we have found them to be invaluble.
<balloons> heh.. yes, I personally like mailing lists
<balloons> but you know.. I enjoy many of the "old school" communicaton I guess
<balloons> irc, mailing list, email
<phillw> just this time. do remember to cc to L-QA :P
<balloons> lolol
<balloons> already done my friend
<phillw> As L-QA is joined to lubuntu, and a couple have asked that they do not get every email from QA, it is a decision to be taken when you write an email. So far, so good :) I've had no complaints of either you cc'ing or me forwarding stuff.
<balloons> ok
<balloons> yes, I'm overly cautious on that it seems
<balloons> I really don't ever want to spam communication to people, but for the most part, people are asking for me
<phillw> if it affects Lubuntu, tell them!
<balloons> so.. :-)
<balloons> asking for more
<balloons> lol
<balloons> not me!
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> wow
<phillw> balloons: how did the stat pull go for Lubuntu?
<balloons> phillw, lol
<balloons> phillw, let me pull it
<balloons> I didn't realize you said yes
<balloons> phillw, I'll email you the results
<balloons> incoming
<phillw> balloons: soz for delay, on my link speed setting up a new VM is not exactly fun.... http://wiki.qemu.org/KVM does cover what it can currently cover, I know too little about arm to know which of the qemu ARM ones come as default, and which need digging out.
<balloons> heh
<balloons> it's ok
<balloons> I trust you got the mail
<phillw> I have chance to catch up, next step is configuring in all IP stuff the new VM needs for it be made 'live'.
<phillw> balloons: you have a reply :P
<balloons> phillw, how would you want it formatted?
<balloons> you can make || into ',' and have a csv more or less
<phillw> If the idea is for a '2 week window'. then it is imperrative that results and bugs are carried over. The devs are in cloud cookuu land if they think the few testers we have will do full retests of every flavour of every arch and bug each day.
<phillw> test results MUST be carried over.
<phillw> they actually need a reality check, if that is what they are pushing for.
<phillw> IIRC, there is one lonely amd64+mac tester.... they really do need to understand just how thin on the ground testers are.
<balloons> phillw, yes agreed.. But even if there were 100 testers, that's not the right way to go about it
<balloons> imho the number of folks on-hand doesn't matter
<balloons> it's the classic optimizing before solving issue
<balloons> you need to look at the issue and plan accordingly to test..if we don't have the resources, then we'll modify the plan as needed and make it work
<phillw> balloons: you okay to chat here, I don't want arguments over this to spill over, is Pm okay?
<phillw> proxlinux has gone to bed, I can finalise his new VM later.
<balloons> phillw, here is fine
<balloons> or pm
<phillw> okies. well, the attitude from one contributer that if the flavours cannot make it, they will be dropped was certainly not an attitude that would endear the testers. I do not know of the other teams, but I sure as hell know know my team.....
<phillw> Unless and until we can carry bugs / restests over through re-spins during QA halts; never mind from a2 to a3 - cadence is a hiding to nothing.
<balloons> phillw, I'd like to talk about bugs for a moment
<phillw> I'm all ears
<balloons> technically they aren't deleted the following day
<balloons> in all honesty my bigger worry is actually the results
<phillw> at present, no.
<balloons> so quickly.. assuming I want to test the iso each day this week
<balloons> let's not talk about why or how
<balloons> just that we want to and have good reason
<balloons> so, I test today. I see results and bugs.. awesome
<balloons> tomorrow, I see nothing about what I or anyone else did today
<phillw> But they are not carried forward, this wastes time as a new tester will take the time to report a bug, that is a duplicate.
<balloons> it's still "there" but can no longer be seen.. except previous bugs are listed by the submission
<balloons> further, as the week progresses, I can't see how the image performed over the week
<balloons> did all tests pass everyday?
<balloons> how many people tested it?
<balloons> did we miss a test and never ran it all week?
<phillw> balloons: we refer back to the initial issue.... We do not know.
<balloons> phillw, reporting dupes could be better.. but I'm saying there actually is some logic in place to help..
<balloons> and there's always triaging
<balloons> the bigger issue is what I mentioned above
<balloons> at least in my eyes
<balloons> it's the fact I reported pass/fail and potential bug
<balloons> and now I nor anyone else can really see that result, nor track the "health" of the image
<phillw> I agree, but we simply do not have enough testers to test every arch, of every flavour every 24 hours. It is simply not going to happen.
<balloons> phillw, I also agree
<balloons> but further, as I was trying to say above, even if we did
<balloons> we shouldn't
<balloons> it doesn't make sense
<balloons> I want us as a community to test and add value.. to demonstrate that value and to feel proud of what we achieve
<phillw> We cannot even track bugs within a QA freeze..... Let us first walk before we try running?
<balloons> phillw, I would say bug tracking could always be better
<balloons> but again, there is a report for that
<phillw> that is only under a supposed 5 day cadence persiod, we have not even been given them yet?
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/defects
<balloons> for non-milestones.. well.. your out of luck
<balloons> aka, what bugs did we find last week? Well, I can cobble that info together
<balloons> but it's not readily availible in a nice format
<phillw> balloons: we cannot even do it for milestones?
<balloons> phillw, what's missing?
<balloons> I'm not saying it's part of our workflow or not.. simply that the data is presented in a semi-meaningful way and could be used
<phillw> bug reports are erased at each re-spin, when a respin is called for over  'red'-bug(s)', all bugs should be carried over, with the 'red' bug being marked as "We think we've this / them", please retest.
<balloons> sent you a mail
<balloons> phillw, yes I agree on that
<balloons> the specific bugs we respun for should be tested
<balloons> 2 issues currently.. why we respin is unclear
<balloons> how to test the bug is not given
<phillw> that means that for the unsolved ones  people are aware it is still there.
<phillw> we do it on release notes?
<balloons> yes, it's tracked.. and more or less the "fixer" might verify it worked
<balloons> it whatever way I suppose they wish
<balloons> but it's not a good workflow and leaves those testing in the dark
<balloons> that's part of a larger I'd like to change how the workflow for a milestone happens
<phillw> keeping the testers in the dark is the complaint I get.
<phillw> they will test an entire suite, then it is completely deleted in terms of results. Even tough it passed as 100%.
<balloons> phillw, when I speak with the release team I speak about these issues
<balloons> but I want to get more feedback from everyone in the community to voice the same things
<balloons> I too am in the dark on things..
<balloons> it's never intentional.. there's just roadblocks, technical and otherwise preventing a better system
<balloons> It's my goal to tear them all down :-)
<balloons> Honestly just having more people talk about it is good.. But now that we've sounded off the problem, we can work on addressing each of the issues one by one
<phillw> balloons: I wish you well, The L-QA team are still a vocal bunch of people with good experience. some are testers since 8.04 .... I do tend to verge on what they say about making testing better, as opposed to worse.
<phillw> as to what Canonical decide upon, pass. I can only give input for a team, which though I say so myself, are a pretty damn good experienced team.
<phillw> balloons: I can still not log on for UDS sposorship? you have my IP blocked? :P
<balloons> phillw, no.. it's still not up it seems
<balloons> someone else also mentioned it today
<phillw> he he, well that stops applications.... on got till 17th to apply :)
<phillw> s/on/only
<balloons> where did you see that phillw ?
<phillw> balloons: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/08/01/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open-4/
<phillw> i tend to take his stuff seriously
<phillw> I did email him about it, but not had a reply.
<balloons> phillw, I will look into it
<balloons> thanks for the heads up on how close it was
<balloons> I figured there was something wrong temporialy with the site
<balloons> keep on me about :-) I don't mind
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-14
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<kyng386> hi
<kyng386> I have a couple of questions about hoe to configure my machine when testing.
<kyng386> Is there a significant diference if any between testing in virtual machine and installing on real hardware?
<smartboyhw> Hi!
 * green7 waves at everyone.
 * smartboyhw waves at green7
<smartboyhw> green7: Interested at doing some Ubuntu Studio testing?
<green7> I don't know what Ubuntu Studio is
<smartboyhw> !ubuntustudio
<ubot5> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<smartboyhw> We need testers
<smartboyhw> Go to #ubuntustudio-devel, we will help you out
<green7> Ofcourse, I'll be more than happy to test it.
<green7> But I'm not an artist.
<smartboyhw> Do it in ISO QA Tracker
<smartboyhw> You don't need to be an artist for testing ISOs
<green7> All right, I'll start today!
<smartboyhw> Good!
<smartboyhw> Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-testers
<smartboyhw> BTW, did you subscribe to the QA mailing list?
<green7> Yup
<smartboyhw> You should have received my e-mail for calling for testers
<green7> I should've missed it
<smartboyhw> Hmm, first one is blank, second one should have content
<green7> yes, it does
<smartboyhw> Also, join the QA meeting tmr on 14:00UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
<smartboyhw> I will be there as chair
<green7> cool
<smartboyhw> Second time as chair of QA
<smartboyhw> third time being chair of a Ubuntu meeting
<green7> awesome
<smartboyhw> balloons has been chair for so long, from Jan to July
<green7> QA?
<smartboyhw> I mean testing
<smartboyhw> Quality Assurance
<smartboyhw> You know balloons is QA community coordinator, do you?
<smartboyhw> balloons is Nicholas Skaggs
<green7> Yeah, I know Nicholas.
<smartboyhw> Good
<green7> balloons doesn't quite match with the name
<smartboyhw> That's just his nick
<smartboyhw> Mine match
<smartboyhw> hw means Howard, I'm Howard Chan
<green7> all right!
<smartboyhw> green7: How old are you?
<green7> 18
<smartboyhw> 14
<green7> when I was your age, I didn't even know what Ubuntu was.
<smartboyhw> ...
<patdk-wk> a/s/l?
<green7> anyways, good for you.
<smartboyhw> patdk-wk: ?
<patdk-wk> too young I guess
<smartboyhw> patdk-wk: Someone got Ubuntu Membership at 14
<smartboyhw> balloons likes it, anyway
<green7> btw who all use VM to test ISOs?
<smartboyhw> me
<smartboyhw> I use Windows 8 Pro RTM as main OS
<green7> I read the conversation you and some good woman had
<smartboyhw> She's another QA coordinator
<smartboyhw> And I'm only a nobody
<smartboyhw> Use her suggestions
<green7> She recommends dual-booting
<smartboyhw> I don't
<patdk-wk> it really depends what your testing
<smartboyhw> I use VM always
<green7> patdk-wk: please elaborate.
<green7> I've got Ubuntu 12.04 and Xubuntu 11.10 dual-booted.
<patdk-wk> if the testcase your doing, is if raid1 works, or if network upgrades work
<green7> I mainly test daily isos and webapps. What is recommended?
<patdk-wk> guess it depends on what daily's
<patdk-wk> desktop editions, ya, real machine
<patdk-wk> webapps shouldn't matter at all
<smartboyhw> desktop editions use VM for me
<smartboyhw> I use VM for all testing
<green7> I, personally, find VMs more useful, since I've only one machine and if it crashes, I'll be in a big trouble.
<smartboyhw> You know what? Ubuntu Studio has everything tested while others don't!
<green7> that's ironical, they are looking for testers, aren't they?
<smartboyhw> Yep, that's me and len-dt, member of staff of Ubuntu Studio responsible for testing
<green7> all right
<smartboyhw> So that's why we're more active
<smartboyhw> astraljava handles the coordination
<smartboyhw> I test 64-bit, len tests 32-bit
<green7> hmm
<green7> So, anyone on G+?
<sagaci> I test the ubuntu desktop i386 every few days on real hardware
<green7> :)
<smartboyhw> sagaci: Good
<sagaci> I don't mind testing other flavours but I'd rather reserve them til later, around beta stage
<green7> Going to build LibreOffice today :O
<smartboyhw> Good@
<smartboyhw> green7: I'm on G+
<green7> smartboyhw: wanna intersect the circles? :D
<smartboyhw> What's your account name?
<green7> gplus.to/SanchitGn
<balloons> I broke unity on my box ;-)
<smartboyhw> Hi balloons!
<smartboyhw> Working on some Ubuntu Studio documentation
<smartboyhw> How's the QA survey result?
<balloons> slightly sorted
<smartboyhw> balloons: If you can report the result in the QA meeting tmr
<balloons> we can discuss certainly
<smartboyhw> balloons: I will be chair again tmr
<balloons> yep
<smartboyhw> balloons: Do you know that astraljava took over management of testing in Ubuntu Studio?
<balloons> smartboyhw, you mentioned this yes
<smartboyhw> Yep
<balloons> been such a long time since I used fluxbox
<smartboyhw> balloons: What are you going to say at tmr's meeting?
<balloons> it was the best of times, it was the worst of times
<smartboyhw> balloons: What?
<balloons> http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/A_Tale_of_Two_Cities
<smartboyhw> Don't tell me you're quoting things up in this channel:)
<balloons> smartboyhw, I don't know exactly what I will say
<smartboyhw> ...
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol.. I'm still summarizing the survey
<smartboyhw> balloons: Don't worry, just wondering: How many people is dissatisfied of the QA experience
<smartboyhw> ?
<smartboyhw> I got a hell lot of Ubuntu Studio documentation to write:)
<balloons> fun!
<smartboyhw> BTW, got your e-mail. Why did you broke your unity?
<balloons> it's called a partial upgrade
<smartboyhw> Ah, so the upgrade failed?
<balloons> it's where your asked to remove packages in order to upgrade
<balloons> this happens because of mismatched dependencies
<balloons> in this case, it was unity that got removed, and apparently I didn't notice
<smartboyhw> Uh oh, so how is the OS now?
<balloons> so I ran the partial upgrade
<balloons> now I have to fix :-)
<smartboyhw> Is it now only running on command line?
<balloons> no
<balloons> I'm in fluxbox
<smartboyhw> OK, good
<balloons> which I installed from the command line to start into
<balloons> hehe
<smartboyhw> Uh
<smartboyhw> ...
<balloons> phillw, ping
<phillw> balloons: pong
<smartboyhw> balloons and phillw: ping
<phillw> smartboyhw: just trying to get something sorted out.
<smartboyhw> Sort what?
<smartboyhw> balloons: Are you here?
 * balloons is hungry
<balloons> I'm about
<smartboyhw> balloons: Is astraljava a he or a she?
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol.. Janne is male
<mvo> hey, what is the best way to setup a adt-run virtual environment? is there a kvm backend available? I played with the chroot one but that is no good for software-center as s-c requires a working dbus
<smartboyhw> thanks, I was wondering if he's a female:)
<smartboyhw> mvo: ?
<jibel> mvo, I use the nuul driver inside a VM
<jibel> null
 * smartboyhw waves at jibel
<jibel> mvo, in lp:auto-package-testing there is this script http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~auto-package-testing-dev/auto-package-testing/trunk/view/head:/bin/prepare-testbed
<mvo> jibel: aha, cool, that is a good suggestion
<jibel> that will prepare it for you from a cloud image
<jibel> good morning smartboyhw
<mvo> jibel: awsome! \o/
<smartboyhw> good evening, or worse still, good night, jibek
<smartboyhw> *jibel
<jibel> working with different timezone simplified my vocabulary and only good morning survived
<smartboyhw> !
<jibel> it's always morning somewhere
<mvo> jibel: you are a rockstar, that script looks really useful
<jibel> mvo, heh, keep that until you start using it :)
<mvo> lol
<smartboyhw> jibel: I have a questions
<jibel> smartboyhw, sure, just ask
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa
<smartboyhw> Why isn't even balloons in it?:(:)
<jibel> smartboyhw, he is now, he is even an admin
 * jibel doubl-checks
<jibel> e
<smartboyhw> new member!
<jibel> confirmed, he is an admin
<smartboyhw> So how does one apply for this?
<mvo> jibel: looks like you were right ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147031/ - I guess I shoudl run this on precise instead of quantal
<smartboyhw> jibel: Then how does one apply for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa membership?
<balloons> smartboyhw, it needs to be merged with the testing team
<jibel> smartboyhw, not sure what balloons wnat to do with this team
<jibel> heh
<smartboyhw> Uh
<balloons> smartboyhw, it doesn't have a distinct purpose any longer
<jibel> mvo, hm, that changed in Quantal :/ I'll have a look
<smartboyhw> That's means balloons is going to trash the team, right?
<smartboyhw> balloons: I'm having problems to set a suitable time with phillw about the testcase
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh timezone issues?
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes more or less.. push the team members into the current team
<balloons> and close it down
<smartboyhw> No, he's busy when I'm not, I'm busy when he is.
<njin> smartboyhw, propose him to go to sleep two hrs later and you woke up 2 hrs before...;-)
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<mvo> jibel: I run in on precise now, but its still a bit unhappy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1147042/ and keeps counting down
<balloons> njin, :-) good idea
<njin> hallo balloons :-)
<jibel> mvo, it's ok, it is installing the packages to run autopkgtest
<balloons> njin, hello!
<jibel> mvo, it usually last from 2min to 10min depending on your system
 * smartboyhw waves at balloons, jibel and njin for a summarized wave
<mvo> jibel: oh, cool, thanks for that info
<jibel> mvo, kvm starts correctly here on quantal
<jibel> mvo, I think I could improve the feedback though :) like tailing cloud-init logs
<mvo> :)
<mvo> jibel: yeah, its fine now in quantal too, odd
<mvo> Installation successful!
<mvo> jibel: \o/
<jibel> mvo, fantastic!
<jibel> mvo, there is another script called run-adt-test to run adt-run for a specific package
<mvo> jibel:  I would love to run it against a bzr tree or to login into the machine? is there a getty running on the vm image?
<mvo> jibel: I'm (finally) prepareing the dep8 stuff for software-center :)
<jibel> mvo, you can start the VM and login. then do your checkout, change to the package directory and run adt-run with the options: --unbuilt-tree . --- adt-virt-null
 * green7 waves.
 * smartboyhw waves at green7
 * green7 and smartboyhw wave at each other.
<mvo> jibel: hm, kvm -m 768 /tmp/adt/disks/pristine-quantal-i386.img does not give me a getty curently, maybe its just slow :/
<mvo> jibel: ha! just slow
<mvo> jibel: sorry for all the noise
<stgraber> jibel: are you using the LXC backend in the auto upgrade tester? I'm busy getting all the upgrade testing for the flavours back online and might have to push some changes to make it work reasonably well
<jibel> mvo, ah, once logged in, uninstall cloud-init, it tries to call home and times out after 2 minutes. That my be it.
<jibel> may
<jibel> stgraber, now I didn't have time to try it.
<jibel> s/now/no
 * smartboyhw waves at stgraber
<stgraber> jibel: ok. IIRC what was left was managing a cache (instead of creating clean containers everytime), getting xserver-xorg-dummy working so lightdm can start and patch some of the checks (like the kernel check) to always pass on containers
<smartboyhw> balloons: How's the fixing of your unity?
<balloons> I ppa-purged and fixed it
<balloons> i'm in unity again
<smartboyhw> YEAH!
<green7> how much time does it take for the new ssh key added on launchpad to take effect?
<balloons> green7, up to 10 mins
<balloons> normally mine turn around pretty quick
<green7> okay
<green7> I guess you're special :P
<balloons> green7,
<balloons> green7, lol. if you wait more than an hour, ask the guys on #launchpad
<green7> thankyou balloons
<stgraber> jibel: what change did you do to allow for precise => quantal upgrades without getting the "No new release found"?
<stgraber> jibel: I have a bit of code in the LXC backend for that but it's now causing a conffile prompt on upgrade...
<balloons> stgraber, I had the issue because 12.04 is an lts.. it only looks for lts upgrades
<balloons> you need to make sure you changed that to look for all upgrades
<stgraber> balloons: yeah, I know that, but as I said, doing that change leads to a conffile prompt on upgrade, causing the auto upgrade to consider that a failure
<balloons> stgraber, ahh, gotcha
<balloons> we all know jibel has magic dust he sprinkles...
<jibel> stgraber, same change that you did for lxc. And that also causes a conffile prompt on upgrade
<jibel> which I ignore
<stgraber> jibel: ah, so kvm simply ignores it, with the LXC upgrade, that hangs the whole upgrade :)
<jibel> stgraber, is it waiting for an input ?
<stgraber> yeah...
<jibel> stgraber, did you verify that DEBIAN_FRONTEND is not set before starting do-release-upgrade ? Can you trying to force DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive
<jibel> s/trying/try
<stgraber> jibel: will take a look. I assumed that I implemented the LXC backend to use the same tricks as the Qemu one, but apparently that's not the case
<phillw> gilir: hiyas, how's things going?
<gilir> phillw, slowly, back from a we of complete vacation :-)
<phillw> balloons: by the way, did you get the cadence results for lubuntu sorted? I have lost the link if you did, as I ended up bashing my head against the wall with  a 12.10 server installation
<balloons> phillw, I sent you a link
<phillw> gilir: hope you had a good relaxing time :)
<balloons> it was in wiki format
<balloons> you didn't seem to like that heh
<balloons> find replace || with , for csv
<phillw> do you still have the link handy? I've just had a quick scroll back and cannot find it :/
<phillw> stgraber: you have a few minutes to spare?
<phillw> infinity: you about?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-15
<smartboyhw> Hi!
 * smartboyhw waves at phillw
 * green7 waves
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<smartboyhw> Bug 1034381
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 837054 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #1034381 Time Zone selection shows about 20 different "New York"s and doesn't autoselect my location" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837054
<smartboyhw> bug 837054
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 837054 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Time Zone selection shows about 20 different "New York"s and doesn't autoselect my location" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837054
<smartboyhw> Is any testcase admins team people here?
<smartboyhw> balloons or phillw?
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu QA Meeting in an hour
<smartboyhw> Meeting in 20 minutes
<smartboyhw> QA meeting in 7 minuts
 * smartboyhw slaps balloons around a bit with a large trout
 * smartboyhw slaps balloons around a bit with a large trout
<smartboyhw> balloons and phillw and astraljava: Please go to the meeting now!!!
<balloons> phillw, ohh
<smartboyhw> balloons: ?
<balloons> lol, i'm guessing you didn't get the results because your email was down? I'll send again
<smartboyhw> What results? balloons, get back to the meeting, please
<smartboyhw> phillw: o/ if you are there
<balloons> phillw, results have been re-sent
<smartboyhw> balloons: Finished speaking or what?
<smartboyhw> balloons: Are you in there?
<smartboyhw> balloons: Answer on meeting
<smartboyhw> So, balloons...What should we talk about?
<balloons> smartboyhw, Of shoes and ships and sealing-wax
<balloons> and cabbages and kngs
<smartboyhw> What?
<smartboyhw> No jokes, please
<balloons> smartboyhw, more literature..
<balloons> alice in wonderland.. probably lost on you
<smartboyhw> ...
<balloons> I must lighten my day, I'm sorry
<balloons> you had questions, ask away
<smartboyhw> So, I saw some Mythbuntu testcases missing...
<balloons> what do you mean missing/
<balloons> and where?>
<smartboyhw> In the ISO QA Tracker
<smartboyhw> FrontEnd and BackEnd
<smartboyhw> They are all TBD
<balloons> link?
<smartboyhw> Wait a moment
<smartboyhw> I'm helping the Mythbuntu guys to test, BTW, they need testers
<smartboyhw> Don't worry, someone fixed it now
<smartboyhw> Forget about it.
<balloons> heh
<balloons> k
<smartboyhw> balloons: So what can we do more to promote the team? You said everyone can do that...
<balloons> yes, smartboyhw
<balloons> yes, speaking with others and inviting them to help in testing promotes the team
<balloons> blogging about your work also promotes
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> Blogging?
<balloons> going to a loco and getting others involved
<smartboyhw> Yeah, I don't know how to get contact with Hong Kong LoCo, I can't contact them
<smartboyhw> Anyway, balloons, I forgotten: Is there a Twitter channel for testing?
<balloons> smartboyhw, there is
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> @ubuntutesting
<meetingology> balloons: Error: "ubuntutesting" is not a valid command.
<smartboyhw> Ha!
<smartboyhw> balloons just got slaped by meetingology
<smartboyhw> Wait, does that mean we can actually hold meetings here?
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes we are able
<smartboyhw> Hmm....That's weird
<smartboyhw> balloons: Then why do we have to host meetings in #ubuntu-meeting?
<smartboyhw> balloons: Are you typing or are you asleep?:)
<balloons> smartboyhw, we host them in #ubuntu-meeting because that's the meeting place
<balloons> we don't have to
<smartboyhw> ...
<balloons> we could have them here
<balloons> but it would interrupt this room for an hour
<smartboyhw> Oh!
<balloons> in there it interrupts no one
<smartboyhw> balloons: Xubuntu hosts it's meetings in it
<smartboyhw> 's devel channel
<balloons> smartboyhw, ?
<smartboyhw> Look at #xubuntu-devel
<smartboyhw> Hey, astraljava's just booted up!
<balloons> yay astraljava
<astraljava> Yes, hi. Sorry I missed the meeting, was commuting.
<balloons> astraljava, no worries mate
<smartboyhw> Yep, we will be here
<smartboyhw> Not much on the meeting, don't worry
<smartboyhw> balloons: I asked on #ubuntu-devel about AbiWord, they told me to look on Launchpad!
<smartboyhw> Bye1
<bdmurray> jibel: how did you discover bug 1017001 was reproducable using mythbuntu?  I'm wondering if there is something missing from these apport reports.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017001 in apt (Ubuntu Quantal) "package resolvconf 1.63ubuntu14 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: pre-dependency problem - not installing resolvconf" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017001
<njin> balloons, nope, actually i'm not able to draw that grid into drupal, i download videos to learn, but today's isn't possible to have the necessary concentration (too high temperatures)
<balloons> heh
<balloons> njin, I can try
<balloons> let's have a look together
<njin> it is pratically done, just remaining that allignement
 * njin happy
<balloons> ok, I see your testcase
<balloons> right the tables look.. ok.. just not formatted nicely
 * balloons is editing
<njin> njin is thanking balloons
<balloons> hmm
<njin> I've also thinked to attacha screenshot if it is more easy
<phillw> balloons: ping
<balloons> phillw, pong
<phillw> sprry for not being about, just as my dad for his works this morning, one of the 2 guys called in sick & my Dad was due out to day.
<phillw> *sorry*
<njin> me fighting mosquitoes but seems they are winning
<balloons> phillw, no worries
<balloons> njin, heh I know the feeling
<balloons> lots of rain this summer
<balloons> lots of bugs
<balloons> so i made a change
<balloons> likely you saw i
<balloons> *it
<njin> uhh, they beat me everywhere
<balloons> but I couldn't get the borders to appear
 * njin looking
<balloons> so, I have one more solution to try
<njin> ok, so i adjust the other remaining part and start with install print server
<balloons> well
<balloons> let me try one other thing
<balloons> I ideally want borders around it
<njin> ok
<balloons> take a look now
<balloons> I used the pre tag
<balloons> yep
<balloons> i like that
<balloons> let me fix the table.
<balloons> one sec
<balloons> but using pre looks nice
<njin> yes, just to adjust the space inside
<njin> i'll do it then, thanks
 * njin looking the code
<balloons> k
<balloons> I adjusted it
<balloons> basically use a monospace font in an outside editor, then paste it in
<balloons> it looks jumbled after pasting, but it renders properly
<balloons> does that make sense?
<balloons> I'm converting the other one back now
<njin> great works, thanks
<njin> pratically I'm obscure in web stuff
<balloons> k, should look good now
<njin> k, thanks a lot
<balloons> njin I think this got lost in translation : :pratically I'm obscure in web stuff"
<njin> I go on with print server
<balloons> :-) Are you meaning to say you aren't familar with web markup?
 * njin asking google translate...
<balloons> hehe
<balloons> yes, keep going.. looking very good!
<balloons> use the pre tag for this type of stuff I guess.. looks nice
<njin> ok, is very nice
<balloons> njin, make sure you copy the tests over to prod as soon as you like the way they look
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases
<balloons> otherwise, they could be lost.. that's only a test server, and the data could get wiped
<njin> uh, really
<balloons> njin, yes.. shouldn't be an issue, but please treat it that way
<balloons> it's not getting backed up, not guarenteed to be up, etc
<balloons> don't put real data there long term :-)
<njin> ok, balloons I'm doing it
<balloons> njin, excellent
<balloons> don't worry.. the testcases don't show up until I assign them anyways
<balloons> so there's no harm at all with putting them on the production site
<njin> ok, essential don't miss the work
<balloons> even before we're ready to use them
<njin> balloons, mail server testcase is done and verified, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites
<balloons> njin, awesome
<balloons> how many are left now?
<njin> 12 mandatory + 4 run at once + 1 optional
<njin> tomorrow I go on, now is late, see you soon
<njin> tomorrow i try to run  the raid in real hardware and do the testcase
<njin> balloons, see yo tomorow, bye
<bdmurray> jibel: ping
<jibel> bdmurray, pong
<bdmurray> jibel: how did you determine mythbuntu for the test case in bug 1017001?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1017001 in apt (Ubuntu Quantal) "package resolvconf 1.63ubuntu14 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: pre-dependency problem - not installing resolvconf" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017001
<bdmurray> jibel: it seems to be something might be missing from the apport data for package installations
<jibel> bdmurray, I read the comments on the duplicates
<bdmurray> jibel: having InstallationMedia might have helped?
<jibel> I don't think something is missing from the apport data
<bdmurray> or whatever it is...
<jibel> bdmurray, more precisely this comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/937196/comments/15 from mrand
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1017001 in apt (Ubuntu Quantal) "duplicate for #937196 package resolvconf 1.63ubuntu14 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: pre-dependency problem - not installing resolvconf" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jibel> and I just tried it in a VM
<bdmurray> jibel: and I'm suggesting that apport-package bugs should have '/var/log/installer/media-info', 'InstallationMedia' added to them
<jibel> but I think mythbuntu without updates is just one way to trigger the bug. There is probably a smaller set of packages with specific versions to install and still reproduce it.
<bdmurray> that way one could more easily determine what initial image to start with
<jibel> well, some of them have this info but not all. I see from the duplicates
<jibel>  InstallationMedia: Ubuntu-Netbook 10.04 "Lucid Lynx" - Release i386 (20100429.4)
<jibel>  InstallationMedia: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS "Lucid Lynx" - Release i386 (20100429)
<bdmurray> jibel: right lp-bug-dupe-properties would help here
<jibel> bdmurray, what is  lp-bug-dupe-properties ?
<bdmurray> jibel: don't you read my blog‽ http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=122
<jibel> bdmurray, the problem is not reading blogs but remembering the contents :)
<bdmurray> well surely that tool should have been memorable!
<ScottK> Has anyone seen issues where upgrading 11.10 to 12.04 just stops in the middle?
<ScottK> Installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/apparmor ...
<ScottK>  * Starting AppArmor profiles
<ScottK>    ...done.
<ScottK>  * Reloading AppArmor profiles
<ScottK>    ...done.
<ScottK> Setting up bash-completion (1:1.3-1ubuntu8) ...
<ScottK> Then crickets.
<jibel> bdmurray, it is not in Quantal ?
<jibel> I mean not in lptools available in Quantal
<bdmurray> oh maybe nobody has uploaded it yet to quantal
<jibel> such a memorable tools should be an Quantal
<jibel> tool
<ScottK> Nevermind.  Seems to be hardware related.
<kanliot> any guidelines on reporting an intermittent bug?
<kanliot> a lockup bug seems to happen intermittently
<kanliot> not sure which process it is.... could be mplayer, or gnome-mplayer
<balloons> kanliot, in precise or ?
<kanliot> yeah precise.  wrong channeL?
<balloons> well.. you may be better off asking in ubuntu-bugs.. however, the more you can do to narrow down what's happening the better
<balloons> is the kernel locking up? a process? the desktop?
<balloons> sorry.. I should get it right.. #ubuntu-bugs
<kanliot> nope just the video
<kanliot> which isnt' severe
<balloons> what do you mean by video?
<kanliot> man can i raincheck this chat thx
<balloons> kanliot, sure
<kanliot> !bug 1037344 can someone check this over for accuracy in my bug report?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1037344 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installation doesn't prompt for reboot after installing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1037344
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-16
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o
 * smartboyhw waves at SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, working?
<smartboyhw> No, I don't have a job
<smartboyhw> dude, I'm 14
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, :O you're young
<smartboyhw> sergiomeneses: But I'm already a core member of Ubuntu Studio!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, great! congratz
<SergioMeneses> and you're member of testing team too, rigth?
<smartboyhw> yep
<SergioMeneses> Id see you early  (#ubuntu-meeting)
<smartboyhw> !?
<smartboyhw> I don't understand
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, sorry, my bad
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I saw you earlier at #ubuntu-meeting
<smartboyhw> OK, I'm in the QA Meeting as chair
<smartboyhw> So?
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I dont remember the topic xD sorry but I think so
<smartboyhw> !
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, I have to go,  see you later
<SergioMeneses> nice to see you
<smartboyhw> Bye!@
<njin> balloons, good morning
<smartboyhw> Hi balloons
<njin> balloons, when you can we need to talk about raid1 and the relative testcase
<smartboyhw> njin: balloons is usually online on 14:10 - 14:30:)
<njin> smarboyhw, I can see that is online, but probably cannot pay attention, so i left a message
<smartboyhw> OK, I am waiting for balloons to chat about 12.04.1 testing
<njin> I catch the ticket befor .-P
<smartboyhw> I know, you first
<balloons> lol
<smartboyhw> lol!
<smartboyhw> Hi balloons!
<balloons> smartboyhw, I changed it up on you.. I was around since 12:30
<smartboyhw> Oh!
<smartboyhw> So, today is the freeze of 12.04.1
<smartboyhw> We need a hell lot of testing to do, right?
<balloons> smartboyhw, next week, next week
<balloons> njin, fire away
<njin> ok
<njin> 1- we have to explain how to do the raid1 setiing up ?
<njin> in real hw and vm
<njin> actually I'm not able to do a raid in kvm, i can do only in VB
<njin> and in real hw
<njin> we also need to modify the old testcase that is wrong because actully it don't autosync anymore to avoid loss of data 8 just explainned to me xnox)
<xnox> njin: you can do mdadm raid in kvm & real hw.
<xnox> njin: in hw you want to do ISMS (intel matrix storage), which is available in the certification labs
<xnox> which is hardware raid
<jibel> njin, you should talk to SpamapS on #ubuntu-server before modifying this test case
<xnox> (also known as fakeraid, cause it's not full raid controllers)
<xnox> i did try to get access to the certification lab machine, but no replies so far.
<njin> ok guy, too many problems i go on with other stuff let this for last, thanks everybody
<balloons> njin, heh, yes not a bad idea
<njin> xnox, can you give me a little help in this ?
<xnox> njin: what help do you want? first of all which test case are you talking about?
<njin> to point the autosync situation
<balloons> njin, are you working on this? http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerRAID1
<njin> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ServerRAID1 point 17
<balloons> Server basic RAID1 install, point 17.. I see it
<xnox> balloons: njin: but in point 16.L it already says that you need to manually add the drives and explains why (pointer to the bug)
<balloons> so njin I see the test.. I'm not sure what your confused about.. Test 17 seems to just be testing the automatic sync. Upon power-on, it should notice the drives are not the same, and sync them back up again
<njin> ok xnox  and should only happen on precise or later (see bug 943397).
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 943397 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "cannot re-add a briefly disconnected disk to a RAID1 set" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/943397
<xnox> njin: i will be testing this as part of 12.04.1 rc images which will happen today/tomorrow and i will be going step by step through instructions.
<xnox> last time i did it was all correct in the test cases
<xnox> but i will report any discrepancies.
<njin> I'm testing just now in quantal and it don't automatically sync
<xnox> well that is PITA ain't it
<xnox> njin: does it start syncing after adding it?
<xnox> njin: or better
<xnox> nah there is no better
<njin> sure just added it sync
<njin> it works great
<njin> just this little particular of the autosync of the reconnected device
<balloons> njin, so help me understand.. You remove the disk and boot it up
<balloons> everything is fine on one drive
<balloons> then, step 17 you put the disk back in an boot it up, but it doesn't re-sync.. UNLESS you add the disk back to the array manually. Is this right?
<njin> balloons, yes, sorry I was out for a moment
<balloons> njin, ahh ok. got it
<balloons> well, I don't think that affects the testcase then.. sounds like what's stated is what should be happening
<balloons> so I'd say you found a bug instead
<njin> ballons, is a new feature, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/943397
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 943397 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "cannot re-add a briefly disconnected disk to a RAID1 set" [High,Invalid]
<njin> starting from precise
<balloons> njin, ahh.. i missed that bug
<njin> well, i go on with openssh server
<balloons> njin, awesome
<smartboyhw> balloons: Still here?
<balloons> yes
<smartboyhw> Actually, I'm a bit afraid astraljava won't make it to chair on 29th
<balloons> smartboyhw, we can ping him and as
<balloons> *ask
<smartboyhw> astraljava ping
<xnox> gema: jibel: do you have a minute to talk about adding extra jenkins tests?
<jibel> xnox, I do, I'd like gema to participate too since they'll be deployed in utah
<gema> I am
<gema> all eyes
<jibel> xnox, ok go ahead
<xnox> Ok. So for the following systems (precise, quantal) x (ubuntu desktop, ubuntu server) x (i386, amd64) I would like to add a following test
<xnox> install, but make the presseed file change the default filesystem type from ext4 (current default) to btrfs
<xnox> this test should depend on successful completion of the typical/default test, similar to how the raid/lvm/crypto are
<xnox> --
<xnox> second test
<xnox> --
<xnox> for systems (ubuntu desktop, ubuntu server) x (i386,amd64) I would like the following test
<xnox> --
<xnox> install precise with btrfs filesystem -> upgrade to quantal -> check that it reboots fine
<xnox> --
<xnox> this one should depend on the two btrfs tests (one in precise, one in quantal) for the respective combo of (flavour, arch)
<xnox> --
<xnox> what do you think?
<xnox> ..
<xnox> jibel: gema ^^^
<gema> xnox: I think you just duplicated the number of jobs we currently have in jenkins with those "two" test cases
<jibel> xnox, crypto = encrypted filesystem ?
<gema> :D
<xnox> jibel: yes.
 * xnox giggles
<xnox> it is ok if we limit this to e.g. desktop only and on one arch only
<xnox> or not run it too often (e.g. once a week, when everything is green)
<gema> xnox: by when do you need this?
<xnox> as this is not a default installation, but it possibly might be the *next* default.
<xnox> gema: precise -> quantal btrfs upgrade ideally before we release 12.04.1.... or i will be doing it manually here with 12.04.1 candidate images
<xnox> in general btrfs automated testing is a workitem for quantal which was assigned to me =/ before i got loads of ubiquity work =)
<xnox> do the test sound reasonable to you?
<xnox> do we have capacity? or will we have capacity soon for these?
<xnox> where can I record these tasks? (and implement preseeds / do initial runs)
<gema> xnox: we don't have the capacity at all, but I am trying to figure out how long it would take to do
<gema> and if we could teach your or someone else how to do it and just verify that
<gema> with the current setup
<xnox> is it juju / cloud-init friendly at all?
<gema> we wouldn't be doing it with utah
<xnox> ok
<xnox> it would be best to do on baremetal to exercise grub + btrfs
<gema> xnox: right now we don't have manouvre time
<gema> it'll be faster to test it manually
<gema> xnox: but if that is what is going to become the default install soon
<gema> we need to start working on it for the future
<xnox> btrfs comes up every uds.... and every uds we don't know how reliable it is
<xnox> fedora post poned it again for a cycle
<jibel> xnox, can we test reliably btrfs on VMs ?
<xnox> yes, it will be at least something.
<xnox> baremetal is a dream more or less
<gema> xnox: I think we need a BP for next cycle to tackle this
<gema> from the QA perspective
<gema> we will start our adding coverage to ubuntu with adding coverage to btrsf
<gema> next cycle
<xnox> ok
<xnox> i will create one
<xnox> next
<gema> no worries, I will
<xnox> ubiquity has added support for lvm & encrypted-lvm
<gema> it will live with QA and we will deliver it
<xnox> do we have capacity to add for:
<gema> we will need you there to tell us what tests are relevant
<xnox> ok
<xnox> ..?
<xnox> ubiquity has support for lvm & encrypted-lvm.
<xnox> Do we have capacity to add:
<xnox>  - (i386,amd64) x ubuntu desktop x quantal x (lvm, ecrypted-lvm)
<xnox> install test, with dependency on regular install?
<gema> to run what tests?
<gema> xnox: we have 0 capacity right now, I would need to drop something we are doing to pick this, and we cannot get there for next week for sure
<gema> xnox: so if something is important enough for quantal milestones and we need to add it, we will, but we will have to choose what to drop
<xnox> gema: that install finishes & it reboots, similar to the current quantal-iso-testing-dashboard-tests
<xnox> I understand. I will speak with slangasek as well about it.
<gema> xnox: which job are you talking about in particular?
<xnox> ok.
<gema> our lvm and encrypted test cases are rather thin
<xnox> These: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/
<gema> which job in particular
<xnox> ubiquity lvm can replace alternative lvm: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-alternate-i386_lvm/
<xnox> and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-alternate-amd64_lvm/
<xnox> because the plan is to drop alternative cd
<xnox> and the alternative-lvm code path is exercised with server-lvm
<gema> ok
<gema> so you want to change those two jobs to desktop?
<gema> does ubiquity support that now?
<xnox> yes, it does. I implemented it =)
<gema> xnox: can we preseed it as well?
<xnox> for capacity reasons we could change: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/ISO%20Testing%20Dashboard/job/quantal-desktop-amd64_encryptedhome/ to be encrypted home + LUKS encryption as well
<xnox> gema: no you cannot, I will need to do some tweks to make it preseedable.
<xnox> gema: where is your preseed file for server-crypt, such that I can make that preseeding experience similar / the same.
<gema> let me find you the page
<xnox> gema: the ubiquity lvm & encrypted-lvm are critical for quantal, so I think it makes sense to find room for it (e.g. replace the alternative-lvm job & replace desktop-encryptedhome job)
<xnox> ... or piggy-bag on top of desktop-encryptedhome job.
<gema> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev <- server-tests-quantal
<gema> xnox: the jobs we are currently running for iso testing are based on those repositories
<xnox> ok
<xnox> thanks
<gema> np
<gema> xnox: let me know your thoughts whenever you've looked into it
<xnox> gema: so lp:~ubuntu-server-iso-testing-dev/+junk/alternate-tests-quantal is for the alternate runner?
<gema> for quantal
<gema> yes
<xnox> cool.
<xnox> ok. I will poke them a little bit, make sure that ubiquity can preseed it's encrypted installation.
<gema> xnox: ack, then we will have the discussion with the powers that be on when to put in production what
<xnox> and then we can discuss testing proposed jobs
<gema> yes
<xnox> and then we can decide to flip some of them off, in favor of enabling ubiquity-encrypted tests.
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> great.
<xnox> stgraber: that task from 12.04.1 meeting to discuss fs testing with qa people is done. Intead I now have a bunch of new tasks to actually implement it ;-)
<stgraber> xnox: ok :)
<gema> xnox: the capacity problems I was talking about was people to be able to make the changes to the test code and put those jobs up there
<gema> xnox: not the servers not coping
<gema> xnox: just to clarify x)
<gema> xnox: the lab is not at full capacity yet !
<xnox> gema: oh, so if I write the tests & babysit them there is capacity to *execute* them?
<gema> xnox: indeed
<xnox> I am up for that! =)
<gema> if you have a jenkins job working we can add it to the bunch no problem
<gema> you'll need to send a merge request to the right branch (which can be messy as you can see) and get it reviewed and merged
<gema> and you can set up the jenkins job
<gema> indeed
<xnox> do you have a test instance or a how to to get it up and running the way you do  it?
<gema> xnox: do you have access to the QA lab?
<xnox> gema: i think I do have vpn, but i don't have access to any machines on the other end (as far as I know)
<gema> xnox: you may not know it, but you do
<xnox> can you help me with that? in private? =)
<gema> sure
<gema> where are you?
<astraljava> balloons: I should be able to chair on 29th, I have it on calendar. :)
<balloons> astraljava, awesome ;)
<njin> balloons, pratically remaining the 3 MAAS and the install preseed and install JeOS-KVM to complete the mandatory, then 4 run once and 1 optional
<njin> see you tomorrow, I go sleep Bye
<njin> ah the raid too
<phillw> balloons: did you get called into a meeting?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-17
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, \o
<SergioMeneses> what time is there?
<smartboyhw> 14:12
<SergioMeneses> nice
<SergioMeneses> smartboyhw, Im going to sleep I see you later
<phillw> smartboyhw: do you ever use facebook?
<smartboyhw> No, that's the problem
<smartboyhw> phillw: I need to go soon
<smartboyhw> I'm 14, and I don't use Facebook, my Dad hates it
<phillw> smartboyhw: get yourself a FB account, it is a means to and ends when used correctly,
<phillw> ah, then it does need to be restricted... I'd have to ask about that.
<green7> hello
<phillw> gema: ping
<gema> phillw: pong
<phillw> gema: one of the guys explained it earlier... are you familiar with FB?
<gema> yes
<gema> phillw: I sent a request to join the group this morning
<phillw> how do I make make you admin?
<gema> after reading your email
<gema> ahh, I have no idea
<phillw> You are accepted.
<gema> phillw: ahh, cool, thanks
<phillw> I lost my chat with wxl who explained how to make him and the graphics lad admins
<gema> phillw: I don't need to be admin, but I don't mind being either
<phillw> gema: if we do decide to keep a FB presence (And after the survey, I think we should). then as per my email, I'd rather it be less spam infested
<phillw> you have more experience than me on this side of things, but I have honestly found the lubuntu way on this to be pretty darn good in having little spam to clean up.
<gema> phillw: you want to stop the mailing?
<phillw> But, it is just a beta version. It has not even been put to any vote yet!
<phillw> gema: no, It is the fact that "Tom, Dick & Harry" after a night on the alcohol cannot come on and scrawl obscene messages. I just prefer that we keep it as closed group.
<gema> phillw: I don't mind either way
<gema> I have meeting now, sorry , I have to go
<phillw> okies. catch u later
<gema> see ya later
<smartboyhw> I need to kill phillw now
<smartboyhw> balloons: ping
<smartboyhw> balloons: ping
<balloons> smartboyhw, lol
<smartboyhw> I'm getting kicked out of #ubuntuforums, since those ops want to practise their skills of banning
<smartboyhw> Anyway, problem solved
<smartboyhw> Also, balloons, I got bullied by phillw today
<smartboyhw> ..
<smartboyhw> balloons: Can I make a blog post to promote Ubuntu Studio testing in your Orange Notebook:)
<balloons> smartboyhw, I would encourage you to blog.. and ubuntu planet is a great way to get your posts to a wider audience
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu planet?
<balloons> more so than even having me post it :-)
<balloons> http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<smartboyhw> balloons: I am not yet a Ubuntu member, how can I write one!??
<njin> balloons, is this a bug, the pointer follow the right click, till now reporducible only in drupal  http://youtu.be/ZJUMIYJgfWk
<njin> ?
<balloons> njin, hmm
<balloons> let me watch again
<balloons> smartboyhw, ahh yes! your still working towards membershio
<smartboyhw> balloons: After njin, deal with my problem 10 lines above. (njin, you first)
<balloons> I would be happy to link to your blog and post once your up and running
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> Original link: http://smartboyhwubuntu.blogspot.co.uk/
<balloons> and eventually you can apply for membership and end up on planet yourself
<smartboyhw> balloons: That will take me till November
<balloons> njin, ok I get it now
<balloons> umm.. could be a browser thing or something else
<balloons> might be a drupal bug
<balloons> likely not anything we've coded
<njin> I think to ask to drupal guys then
<balloons> it's kind of interesting but doesn't hurt anything really
<balloons> njin, yes, asking them is a goo dbet
<njin> ok, thanks,
<smartboyhw> balloons: Will you link my blog?
<smartboyhw> BTW, I'm on Google+, count me in then
<balloons> smartboyhw, yes I will link after you have a post up
<balloons> smartboyhw, kk :)
<smartboyhw> !
<smartboyhw> balloons: I really like Google+ and don't like Facebook
<balloons> smartboyhw, yep.. everyone has there own preferences
<smartboyhw> Who will set up the QA page on Google+?
<phillw> balloons: HIYAS, SAFELY ARRIVED.
<phillw> oops, caps!
<balloons> phillw, safely arrived?
<smartboyhw> balloons: phillw bullied me with a PM about COPPA
 * balloons is quadra-tasked and confused
<phillw> balloons: yup, I'm safely on the East of England, having travelled over the spine (well, in some cases through) it.
<smartboyhw> ...
<phillw> balloons: smartboyhw what was offered to smartboyhw wss
<smartboyhw> phillw said that I messed with COPPA
<smartboyhw> and they will extradite the a**hole
<balloons> phillw, smartboyhw give me 10 mins :-)
<smartboyhw> But then I'm NOT in USA
<phillw> was a COPPA account, protected by law in USA. It is, of course for smartboyhw and his parents to decide if they wish to make use of such a faility.
<smartboyhw> phillw: I'm not a USA citizen, sorry
<phillw> smartboyhw: neither is our penguin, but he is protected by the same rules.
<smartboyhw> ...
<smartboyhw> BTW, COPPA was for under 13, right?
<phillw> you mess with his accounts, you mess with people you really shouldn't do. It was offered as a way to calm your parents down. It is in no way mandatory for anyone & runs fully independent of Ubuntu.
<phillw> it runs up to 16
<smartboyhw> phillw: My mum knows about it, and she has NO comments.
<smartboyhw> I'm not in USA, again, I have to state
<phillw> smartboyhw: neither is Nathan, just that his email system goes via it. That means that an ex senior moderator for AOL looks after all his accounts. He left because they were weakening the rules, He has not and offers that protection to any who wish it.
<phillw> balloons: on the plus side, it seems julien's couple of days off has reaped benefits, He's ploughing through bug reports faster than my email can keep up with :D
<njin> can someone remeber if seen plymouth starting up a server installation ?
<balloons> ok, back
<balloons> well.. at least in channel
<balloons> my brain is possibly still o n vaca
<phillw> njin: I did, it hung.
<njin> ah, then is not a mine problem... bug 1030094
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1030094 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "LVM encrypted, screen turned off after grub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030094
<phillw> njin: no, I was using encryption nor asking a VM to run as VM
<xnox> njin: also bug 1038055
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1038055 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "fails to boot when used ubiquity to install with full disk encryption in kvm" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1038055
<njin> but the strange thing is why plymouth is started in a server '
<phillw> *I was NOT using encryption*
<xnox> similar but slightly different
<phillw> njin: it sure surprised the hell out of me
<njin> just to ask the passphrase ?
<xnox> njin: plymouth is actually printing all the console messages as well =)
<phillw> I just got the start of the 4 dots on my remote VM.
<phillw> I did volunteer that VM to anyone from server area to use, had no takers. The offer is still there.
<njin> I other way I can see just black screen during boot
<njin> bah, let's write down a testcase, so balloons this night go to sleep (dancing) one hr before
<phillw> njin: from my distant memory, you can ask a KVM to switch to console; I'm just out of practice. I do have my training notes with me, so I'm up for it if you are.
 * balloons is SO SO SO lost by the scrollback in here
<phillw> balloons: server install is calling GUI!
<phillw> upon it's 1st boot.
<phillw> not good for server that has no 'X'.
<phillw> njin: I take it that we no longer have the alternate install for any ubuntu flavour?
<phillw> Is it ubiquity, or tough titties?
<phillw> If the minimal install iso is stable, I can try via that... make the most of me having a good speed link this week!
<njin> phillw, oh that the only thing good here it the hot italy
<njin> it7in
<njin> ahi this keybd want to fly i think
<njin> phillw, seems to me that we have lubuntu minimal from the server software selection
 * njin going to cook, spaghetti al ragu alla bolognese
<phillw> not sure of ragu, I cooked spaghetti with a tomatoe & chille sauce, served with salmon fillet that had been gently cooked in garlic butter..... Pretty damn good, do try it some time - as always, it may sound mad, but it "just works"
<phillw> the garlic in the butter really draws the flavour out of salmon, whilst most people would expect it to over-power it.
 * roadmr is now drooling :O~
<phillw> long time since I've been discussing recipes, good to catch up now and again.
 * phillw has just died and gone to heaven.... 1,7 Mb/s when I'm lucky to get 512mb/s
<balloons> phillw, you should housesit more often!
<phillw> 3.1 sound even now works!
<balloons> fresh air, a dog companion and high speed internet!
<phillw> balloons: life could be worse :)
<balloons> njin, ok so let's catch up on the server testcase migration.. where are we at?
<balloons> phillw, btw.. did you go through the wiki and info on testcase admin stuff?
<njin> balloons, cooking tomatoes
<phillw> balloons: it doesn't install.
<balloons> njin, ahh.. please don't let me interrupt!
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> wqell, actually it does, it just goes into GUI on boot up and hangs.
<phillw> I did mention it on the area, but never even got a reply, so installed 12.04 for the user who was happy to use 12.10
<njin> balloons, remaining the 3 maas+ raid1+preseed+jeos+4 run at once and 1 optional
<njin> 6 mandatory 4 run a t once and 1 optional
<phillw> njin: has ssh + LAMP been tried?
<balloons> njin, excellent work!
<njin> sure
<phillw> that is what fails for me.
<balloons> phillw, lol.., there's no need to "install" for the testcase admin stuff
<njin> phillw, everytestcase is working
<balloons> I wanted to know if you had tried out and understood how to do it
<phillw> balloons: the description of QA is, from the majority who replied is ... "That it works".... the rest is useless.?
<njin> I've tried out every testcase that I write
<balloons> phillw, ?
<phillw> as ubuntu ships server without ssh access, you have to ask yourself if it is a server environment
<njin> balloons, but for the Ubun tu Cloud Image we have a testcase?
<balloons> njin, could is hard to test be end users
<njin> first time I see it
<balloons> *cloud
<njin> sorry, but what mean ubuntu Cloud Image (instance) ?
<phillw> I'll leave you two to chat, I have my views quite plain that shipping a server with no ssh; where you have to install it afterwards is shear idiocy. If you cannot ssh in, how do install it?
<njin> mean server or client ?
<phillw> to accept ssh connection
<balloons> phillw, why would you ship an os with open services by default?
<balloons> anyways..
<njin> phillw, why you cannot install openssh ?
<phillw> njin: because you cannot ssh into the remote client to install it?
<phillw> njin: how else do you securely log into a new server installation?
<njin> Ah, i was thinking that you are installing a openssh server from scratch
<phillw> njin: nope, just the ability to ssh into a new installed server.
<njin> and the server is not working?
<phillw> I'm lucky that I can go in via the MAC address and virt-manager to get access.
<phillw> njin: the server works fine, just that ssh access is an 'optional extra'.
<njin> sure and I don't know why
<phillw> it did not used to be.
<njin> probably a security thing
<phillw> I was told, curtly, that it is now an optional add on.
<njin> going to boiling tomatoes, sorry
<phillw> "security"... yeah, that secure you cannot even log onto a newly installed server?
<phillw> njin: drop them into boiling water, 5 seconds... then they peel dead easy.
<phillw> after skinned, they cook really well.
<balloons> njin, you make me dream of Italy again
<balloons> I'll brb.. switching pc's
<phillw> k
<phillw> balloons: ping
<njin> phillw, yes, but you don't tell me that they are hooooottt, now I've to type with my tongue
<phillw> lol
<phillw> if you can type with your tongue, you will be popular with the girls :D
<phillw> balloons: please avert you eyes from the last comment!
<njin> lol
<phillw> njin: just reached critical mass, the FB area is no longer a number... we are now https://www.facebook.com/groups/UbuntuQA/
<njin> balloons, can i proceed with server preseed ?
<balloons> njin, sure
<njin> ok
<balloons> phillw, fb is legion
<phillw> balloons: ??
<balloons> the borg.. a collective
<balloons> lol
<balloons> meaning you are a force to be reckoned with
<phillw> balloons: with a lttle beg... we are now https://www.facebook.com/groups/UbuntuQA/
<phillw> we are no longer just a number :P
<balloons> looks good
<balloons> I'm knee deep in precise
<phillw> 20 people, do I have permission to sort a banner out now that we official on FB?
<balloons> phillw, but of course!
<balloons> we need a cool banner ala lubuntu artwork
<balloons> that's some nice stuff
<phillw> I'm VERY good at begging :)
<phillw> is there any standard artwork for QA that he needs to include?
<phillw> ....me... knowing rafael, I'd like to give him a blank canvas and let him him produce a couple of different ones upon we will vote. That is the lubuntu way. and the only way I know... Ubuntu uses a beauty competition,... But, you are the boss.
<balloons> heh
<balloons> no i don't think we have official artwork
<balloons> let him come up with some designs
<phillw> balloons: can you /j #sii please
<njin> balloons, preseed is done, remain minimal (jeos), raid1, 3maas, 4 run at once and 1 optional.
<njin> Now is late for me
<balloons> yes!
<balloons> get some sleep njn
<njin> tomorrow i go on with the remaining
<balloons> we're very close
<balloons> very good work
<njin> ok, thanks
<njin> do you need some other more urgent or I finish with server
<njin> balloons, good weekend ^^
#ubuntu-testing 2012-08-18
<phillw> balloons: ping
